# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Partizanët, terroristë ndaj shqiptarëve, burracakë ndaj fashistëve

## benseven11

Nga Redi Agolli

Raporti Britanik

Misioni Britanik i vendosur në Shqipëri gjatë Luftës II Botërore ofron në raportet e tij një  rishikim të historisë shqiptare të asaj periudhe për të cilin komunizmi i Enver Hoxhës ngriti Piramidën e tij heroike, që edhe sot vazhdon të bëjë jehonë falë demiurgëve të rrenave historike

Konspekt
 Në një numër raportesh të përmbledhura si mëposhtë, Misioni Britanik në Shqipëri, në përpjekje për të organizuar një grup të gjerë rezistencë kundër pushtuesit italian dhe gjerman pasqyron peripecitë e tij në gjetjen e një frymë bashkëpunimi dhe trimërie tek partizanët shqiptarë. Në kuadër të asaj që vijon më poshtë, nuk duhet të lënë pa theksuar se  gjatë luftës në Shqipëri, thirrjet jo të sinqerta të eksponentëve shqiptarë kundër fashizmit kishin në disa raste përgjigje të sinqerta, nga njerëz që ndienin detyrën e mbrojtjes së kombit ndaj pushtuesit të huaj. Por, përtej fasadës së luftës anti-Duçe apo anti-Hitler fshihej pabesia ndaj kombit e shpalosur me një luftë civile vëllavrasëse për marrjen e pushtetit. Misioni britanik në raporte e tij rrëfen se për të vrarë ndonjë italian apo gjerman, për të hedhur një urë në erë apo për të prishur linjat telegrafike duhet ti merrnin për dore partizanët, pasi në të kundërt do të mësynin shqiptarët, konkretisht fraksionet politike dhe ushtarake anti-komuniste. Faktet e prezantuara në këto raporte përbëjnë një alarm të vërtetë për rishikimin e historisë shqiptare të luftës së dytë botërore. Ngritja e miteve të luftës është specialiteti i komunistëve. Në Kinë, Mao ngriti Mitin e Marshimit të Madh mbi një betejë që sndodhi kurrë mbi urën e lumit Dadu (Tatu-Ho). Kjo analogji meriton të trajtohet gjerësisht për shkak se i njëjti falsitet është përdorur edhe nga komunistët shqiptarë. Miti ishte frymëzuar nga vetë karakteristikat e urës, dhe vendi ku ajo ndodhej, pra në mesin e Himalajave, çka e bënte atë një vend të mirë për vdekje heroike. Nuk kishte asnjë këmbë nacionaliste në urë kur të kuqtë e Maos mbërritën. Komunistët kinezë pretendonin se ura ruhej nga një regjiment nacionalist, i udhëhequr nga një njeri i quajtur Li Quan-shan. Por, telegramet e dërguar brenda dhe jashtë këtij regjiment, tregojnë se kjo njësi nacionaliste e kishte bazën në një vend të quajtur Hualingping, shumë larg urës, dhe togfjalëshi shumë larg merr një konotacion më të gjerë kur bëhet fjalë për Kinën. Për të shtuar, telegramet e dërguar nga nacionalistët, nuk flasin fare për ndonjë luftë të ndodhur në urën Dadu. Realisht, ndodhej një njësi nacionaliste në një qytet në anën tjetër të urës, por ata ishin larguara para se të vinin komunistët, në kuadër të planit të Chiang Kai Shek-ut. Ky i fundit e kishte lënë urën të hapur posaçërisht, në mënyrë që komunistët të nxitonin për në Sichuan. Prova më e fortë që vërteton së në të vërtetë nuk ka ndodhur asnjë beteje në urë do të vinte në vitin 1982, kur lideri suprem i Kinës, Ten Hsia Pin, i cili ishte vetë një pjesëmarrës i marshimit në urën Dadu (Tatu-Ho), do të shprehej se versioni zyrtar rreth ngjarjeve në urë, ishte i sajuar. Absurditeti është shokues kur sheh se ky leksion i rishikimit të historisë është dhënë nga vetë një lider komunist, në 1982, në Kinën ende komuniste, ndërsa në historinë e Shqipërisë demokratike vazhdojnë të qëndrojnë ende të qëndisurat komuniste nga demiurgët e rrenave.
 Skenat heroike të luftës anti-fashiste të Enver Hoxhës dhe shokëve të tij  janë po aq të pavërteta sa miti i Maos mbi Lumin Dadu. Britanikët tregojnë në telegramet e tyre se tek partizanët kishte një frymë terroriste në luftën ndaj shqiptarëve të fraksioneve të tjera politiko-ushtarake dhe burracakëri në luftën ndaj fashistëve. Përpos, shqiptarët patriotë të cilët u gënjyen nga thirrjet për luftë ndaj pushtuesit dhe e gjetën veten në betejat vëllavrasëse në fshatrat e ballistëve apo të bajraktarëve shumë shpejt do të dezertonin. Por, fryma terroriste ishte po aq e theksuar edhe brenda llojit partizan saqë nuk do të kursente as dezertorët dhe as ata që shprehnin pakënaqësi. Sakaq, raportet shfryjnë edhe tullumbacen e kuqe të Enver Hoxhës i cili nuk figuron në role strategjike luftarake. Për të thuhen vetëm epitete të tilla si mashtrues i madh.
partizan 3
Përmbledhja e Dokumenteve 

1. Partizanët burracakë, refuzojnë të luftojnë

Në një pritë të organizuar nga oficeri David Smiley në një rrugë kodrinore në Barmash, jo shumë larg Borovës, britanikët do të ndienin shijen e zhgënjimit ndërsa partizanët shijen e burracakërisë. Brigada I, e frikësuar nga humbjet që mund të pësonte, refuzonte të sulmonte një vendroje të vogël gjermane me 18 ushtarë.
 Ndërkaq, një tjetër performancë e turpshme e partizanëve u shfaq kur italianët nisën një mësymje kundër Shtyllës dhe Vithkuqit. Kjo ishte hera e parë kur italianët u përpoqën të vinin në këto zona, njëkohësisht edhe hera e parë kur britanikët u ballafaquan me një sulm, dhe sulmi erdhi i shoqëruar me elementin e surprizës. Të ulur në mëngjes në xhaminë e Shtyllës, McLean-i dhe Smiley ishin duke luajtur kur predha e para ra mbi çati, duke rrëzuar tavanin dhe duke thyer xhamat. Bombardimet vazhduan gjatë gjithë ditës, ndërkohë që kolonat me italianë nga Korçë, digjnin fshatrat që ndodheshin në mesin e rrugës së luginës. Një partizan të ri gjendej në agoni për shkak të një cifle predhe që i ishte futur në stomak ndërkohë që përpiqej të thoshte ujë, ujë, ujë, por askush nuk i dha ujëshokët e tij partizanë ia mbathëm me të katërta dhe ai vdiq. Partizanët u tërhoqën drejt maleve, dhe përpiqeshin tu impononin britanikëve tërheqjen nga luftimi.
 Përkthyesi i David Smiley një burrë me një pamje të egër, me mustaqe të zeza, i cili më parë kishte qenë shumë luftarak, shumë krenar për veten e tij dhe për partizanët, si dhe shumë përçmues ndaj italianëve, e kaloi shumicën e mëngjesit dhe të pasdites duke u ankuar si i mjerë: Duhet të na largosh që këtej zotëri, është shumë e rrezikshme këtu, sa herë që ndonjë predhë binte 200 metra larg. Por sapo mbaroi beteja, iu ngriti bishti e i tha oficerit britanik me përbuzje se italianët nuk mund ta merrnin kurrë Shtyllën, po të mos ishte për artilerinë e tyre.

2. Pakënaqësitë e partizanëve ndaj Enver Hoxhës

Ky raport përshkruan një panoramë të ndryshme nga ajo e dy raportimeve të mëparshme që kemi marrë nga Brigadier Hodginson. Përshtypja që mu krijua gjatë dy raporteve të para ishte se ndërsa Hoxha ishte një mashtrues i madh, ai nuk po i trajtonte problemet e administratës pa marrë masa dhe se opozita në regjimin e tij nuk ekzistonte. Në funksion të këtyre fakteve, dua të rrëfej se mendimi që më pushtoi mendjen është se në një të ardhme jo të largët duhet të shqyrtojmë nëse duhet të njohim të ashtuquajturën qeverinë e tij. Tashmë, nga ky raport po mësojmë se ka indikacione se në skenë po shfaqet opozita dhe se qeveria po humbet terren. Nuk duhet të nënvlerësohet fakti se ekzistojnë shumë pakënaqësi në radhët e partizanëve pasi Enver Hoxha paguan vetëm oficerët në ushtrinë e tij. Kushtet ekonomike mund ta detyrojnë atë të çmobilizojë disa struktura të ushtrisë së tij, por nuk besoj se Hoxha do të marrë përsipër këtë rrezik për momentin. Në dritën e këtyre rrethanave, kam frikë se nuk ka shumë gjasa për rrëzimin e qeverisë në të ardhmen e afërt, por opinioni im modest është se shqiptarët nuk do të tolerojnë në pafundësi asnjë formë komuniste qeverisëse.

3. LNÇ-ja me frymëzim terrorist, ka gjasa të fitojë ndaj Ballit Kombëtar

Ministria e Jashtme britanike planifikonte të bazoheshe gjerësisht në raportet e oficerit Davies për të formuluar politikën e ardhme britanike ndaj Shqipërisë, dhe atij iu dërgua një listë me pyetje, të cilave  duhet tu jepte përgjigjen: Sa i gatshëm është Këshilli i LNÇ-së që të bashkëpunojë tani dhe pas luftës me Britaninë? Sa të influencuar janë komunistët e Këshillit nga Bashkimi Sovjetik, dhe sa kontakte kanë me partizanët jugosllavë dhe komunistët grekë? Sa ngushtë po punon Balli Kombëtar me qeverinë e mbështetur nga gjermanët? Dhe si do ta vlerësonin shqiptarët formimin e një komiteti përfaqësues jashtë shtetit, ndoshta, me Zogun të përfshirë? Derisa Davies tu përgjigjej këtyre pyetjeve, Ministria e Jashtme do të vazhdonte ti mbështeste të dyja, si LNÇ-në ashtu edhe Ballin Kombëtar, nuk do të ndërmerrte hapa për krijimin e një Komiteti të jashtëm dhe do të shmangte mbështetjen ndaj Zogut. Në nëntor, Davies ia dha përgjigjet e tija Kajros. Këshilli i LNÇ-së, konsideronte ai, ishte komuniste, nën influencën e Titos, jo të Bashkimit Sovjetik dhe kishte kontakte me homologët e saj grek dhe jugosllav, ndërkohë që Balli Kombëtar mbështeste qeverinë e re të krijuar nga gjermanët. Ai nuk mendonte se krijimi i një komiteti jashtë vendi do të ndihmonte situatën, dhe as mbështetja britanike ndaj Zogut. Por, megjithëse LNÇ-ja ishte Këshilli i vetëm në Shqipëri me të cilin HMG-ja(Qeveria e Shkëlqesisë së tij) mund të bashkëpunonte, Davies nuk rekomandoi mbështetje ekskluzive për të. Balli Kombëtar më ka dhënë një marrëveshje të shkruar se do të luftojë kundër gjermanëve. Derisa të vërtetojë se kjo marrëveshje është e pavërtetë propozoj që të ruhen kontaktet me të. Megjithatë, situata civile ishte depresuese. Lufta civile mes LNÇ-së dhe Ballit Kombëtar tashmë ka filluar, dhe do të zgjerohet. LNÇ-ja ka gjasa që të fitojë në fund, pasi është më e re, më agresive dhe me shije terroriste. Balli Kombëtar ka qëllim që ti bëjë rezistencë;ndoshta zogistët nën drejtimin e Abas Kupit do të mund të asistonin.

4.  Komunistët në luftë, me mish qengji dhe raki

Deklaratat e partizanëve për të luftuar njëkohësisht gjermanët dhe Ballin Kombëtar linin hapësira për dyshime;ato ishin arrogante: Kokëfortësia e tyre nuk ka kufij, ata besojnë se ka katër aleatë, Britania e Madhe, Rusia, Amerika dhe Shqipëria, dhe nga të katërta, kjo e fundit ka dhënë kontributin më të madh ndaj kërkesave të luftës dhe se mund të rrijë e ulur dhe e qetë.  E bezdisshme, ishte gjithashtu, arroganca kolosale e partizanëve, të cilët kërkonin të gjitha llojet e të mirave materiale: partizanët zotoheshin në mënyrë cinike se bënin një jetë të vështirëPor e vërteta e kulluar ishte se ata bënin një jetë më të mirë se ne.

5.    Dezertimet e partizanëve

(a)    Një raport i pakonfirmuar thotë se dy oficerë partizanë kanë dezertuar në Krujë duke iu drejtuar maleve.
 (b)    Një raport i pakonfirmuar thotë se 80 partizanë nga Brigada e 28 kanë dezertuar dhe ndodhet në malet e veriut. Nga i njëjti burim thuhet se e gjithë Brigada e 17 ka dezertuar në jug.
 (c)    Raportet nga Korça flasin për dezertime në shkallë të madhe nga formacionet partizane në këtë zonë. Flitet se jo më pak se 400 partizanë kanë dezertuar duke kaluar kufirin për në Greqi. Thuhet se në vendin fqinj kanë shkuar bashkë me armët e tyre të cilat janë marrë nga Greqia dhe se janë trajtuar mirë nga grekët.
 (d)    Shumë civilë shqiptarë kanë kaluar gjithashtu  kufirin për në Greqi. Nuk dihet numri i saktë i tyre por varion nga 100-200, ortodoksë dhe myslimanë.
 Çdo shqiptar që tenton të kalojë kufirin, duke marrë me vete dokumente zyrtare shqiptare(që mbartin yllin e kuq), kthehet mbrapa nga autoritet greke.
 (e)    Stacionet partizane ndodhen përgjatë kufirit por janë të paafta për të ndaluar dezertime të tilla.
 (f)    Nako Spiro, kryetari i Rinisë Shqiptare Anti-fashiste raportohet të ketë udhëtuar drejt Korçës për të shqyrtuar situatën.

6. Arrestimet dhe vrasjet e partizanëve ngapartizanët!

Vazhdojnë të vijnë raportime rreth arrestimeve dhe vrasjeve të partizanëve
-Tiranë, 2 qershor: 10 partizanë të arrestuar, 3 të ekzekutuar
-Korçë, 2 qershor: 20 partizanë të arrestuar, 5 të ekzekutuar
 Arsyeja e këtyre akteve drastike të kryera nga FNÇ-ja derivon nga dezertimet dhe përhapja e pakënaqësive në radhët e ushtrisë.

-Nenkoleneli Husul Spahiu, komandanti i artilerisë së ushtrisë, kushëriri i Bedri Spahiut, dhe Majori Todi Nasho, një nga oficerët e tij, u arrestuan më 1-2 qershor.
 Të dy oficerët raportohen se kishin si qëllim të dezertonin, por sipas një historie tjetër ata janë arrestuar me akuzën për imoralitet.
-Arrestimet e studenteve vazhdojnë ende, si pasojë e zërave të tyre kritike kundër FNÇ-së të cilat shoqërohen me slogane anti-FNÇ nëpër mure. Disa prej këtyre sloganeve kanë përmbajtje zogiste. 12 studentë janë arrestuar në Tiranë në 5 qershor, ndërsa 17 të tjerë janë arrestuar më 7 qershor.

-Në fillim të qershorit, raportohet se janë zhvilluar gjyqe të fshehta ushtarake në Shkodër, ndaj 10-12 partizanëve të rëndësishëm. Disa prej tyre janë ekzekutuar menjëherë pas gjyqit.
-Katër partizanë, tre prej tyre të rangut oficerë, janë parë nga një burim të ekzekutohen jashtë Tiranës më 5 qershor. Një nga oficerët mendohet të ketë qene Major.  Për arsye ekonomike, u janë hequr rrobat para ekzekutimit.
gazeta55

----------


## benseven11

Historia nuk shkruhet asnjehere aq ne detaj,dmth te shkruash veprat dhe aktet e cdo individi ne lufte sepse eshte e pamundur te shkruhet.
Ushtria partizane ishte nje perzjerje individesh me mosha te ndryshme,karaktere te ndryshme ku disa prej tyre
ishin me te dobet,pa rezistence apo nuk i duronin dot rregullat dhe urdherat ne ushtri dhe dezertuan.
Disa te tjere nuhaten thjesht propagande dhe jo realizem ne traktet dhe fjalimet e Hoxhes dhe u kthyen ne
skeptike dhe  dezertuan,pasi ju iku besimi per nje te ardhme me luge te argjendte.Nje pjese nuk duronin dot te ftohtin ngricat e dimrit dhe dezertuan.
Nje pjese dezertuan sepse shkonin keq me komandantet e tyre ne ceta dhe brigada dhe iken dezertuan.Nje pjese u friksuan nga betejat dhe egersia e luftes
dhe dezertuan nga frika.
Ajo qe thote anglezi terrorist nuk eshte e vertete,nje pjese partizanesh kane qene arrogante, sepse ishin te forte dhe trima
ishin te regjur dhe kalitur me jeten e veshtire dhe vuajtjet e jetes i kishin transformuar ne karaktere te ashpra.
Eshte e vertete qe ka pasur lufte mes shqiptareve dhe kjo ka qene e lidhur direkt me intolerancen ndaj ideve politike qe nuk ishin konform
ideologjise se Enverit.Dihet qe partizanet i vrisnin individe qe skishin as simpati per idete komuniste ose tregonin kundershtim te hapur dhe
dhe lidheshin me ballin.Kush dilte i deklaruar kunder ideve komuniste,pra dilte me shkabe ne koke,hante plumbin si armik nga partizanet.
Enveri me konferencat e tij manipuloi komplet partizanet qe te kategorizonin njerezit ne pro komunisteve dhe kunder dhe ne grupin kunder
u futen ballistet,legalistet zogistet,spiunet tregetare dhe te pasur egoiste qe nuk kishin as simpati per Enverin as kishin shprehur perkrahje.
Te gjithe individet qe nuk ishin pro ishin objekt likujdimi nga partizanet,.Keto jane gjera te njohura nga historia dhe te konfirmuara nga
persona deshmitare veterane qe e kane jetuar ate kohe.Ka pasur raste qe jane vrare njerez edhe per motive hasmerie,inate,sherre banale
ashtu sic vriten edhe sot,pse?sepse kjo stimulohej nga fakti qe shteti i atehershem dhe pushtusi kishte influence te kufizuar,nuk kishte shtrirje dhe kontroll ne cdo fshat
apo ne male,keshtu qe krimi i rendomte per motive te dobeta ndodhte shpesh,pa pasur asnje lidhje me politika apo ideologji.
Artikulli anglezve eshte jorealist dhe denigrus.
Terheqja si levizje taktike ne lufte nuk mund te quhet si negativitet apo frikacakeri apo buracakllik,por eshte nje manever llogjike dhe zgjuarsi
Terheqja si levizje strategjike ne lufte ndodh per 4 arsye madhore.
1.Armiku eshte shume here me i madh ne numer dhe te luftosh ate eshte humbje e luftes eshte budallik keshtu qe terheqja e shpejte eshte zgjuarsi
2.Forcat jane te paorganizuara gjenden ne nje situate te befasishme,mungon pregatitja psikologjike dhe ne kete rast terheqja ka llogjike.Corganizimi i forcave rrit shancet per humbje  ne lufte me cmim shume te larte.
3.Terreni i pa favorshem shume i zbuluar dhe armatimi i paket.Edhe ne kete rast terheqja eshte opsioni i vetem per te evituar humbjen.
4.Grupit i mungon udheheqja dhe eshte prishur komunikimi me drejtusit e brigades cetes.Ne kete rast per mungese udheheqje dhe instruksionesh si te veprohet,grupi terhiqet me shpejtesi.
Terheqja si levizje taktike eshte shume e njohur ne luftera dhe eshte aplikuar ne formacione luftarake te cdo madhesie apo niveli,ne cdo ushtri ne cdo shtet.
Terheqja nuk duhet konsiderohet asnjehere negative,nuk eshte turp,nuk eshte mundje,nuk eshte frikacakllik,nuk eshte dobesi,por nje levizje e zgjuar taktike e perkohshme per te parandaluar gjakderdhje dhe humbjen e luftes komplet
dhe per te riorganizuar veten,kompletuar strukturen e formacionit te luftimit ,rritur armatimin dhe planifikimin per nje sulm te ri.
Jam dakort qe historia e ndertuar nga kelyshet historiane te Enverit ka plot genjeshtra pallavra dhe glorifikime per ta nxjerre Enverin Udheheqes legjendar,strategun ushtarak me te spikatur i te gjitha koherave
ne historine e kombit shqiptar.
Pse u fitua lufta kunder italianeve dhe gjermaneve ne Shqiperi?
1.Arsyeja nr 1 dhe kryesore ishte taktika e luftes guerile te forcave partizane qe i dha nje avantazh gjigand partizaneve u dha fitoren dhe clirimin e vendit.
Merita e fitores se luftes nuk i takon Enver mashtruesit, por llogjikes dhe atij reaksioni natyral te partizaneve te luftonin te fshehur mbrapa ferrave, shkurreve per te mbrojtur veten  e tyre
dhe qelluar armikun te fshehur.Pikerisht kjo ishte taktike lufte guerile.Forcat ushtarake italiane dhe gjermane ishin trajnuar ne akademi ushtarake sipas librave,skemave dhe strategjive luftarake
qe nuk i pershtateshin natyres shqiptare relievit dhe luftes qe benin shqiptaret.Aplikimi i skemave taktikave shabllone te luftes nga oficere drejtues italiane dhe gjermane coi ne humbjen e luftes nga italianet dhe gjermanet.
Kjo ishte nje gafe e rende,nje gabim fatal qe coi ne disfaten e plote te ushtrive pushtuse.
2.Arsyeja nr 2 ishte qe lufta behej ne token tone ne nje terren qe njihej mire nga shqiptaret dhe pak nga te huajt.Ushtria shqiptare pati perkrahjen totale te popullit te varfer.
Ushtria shqiptare ishte me moral me te forte dhe me te larte dhe me rezistence me te larte ndaj kushteve te keqia te natyres.
Enveri e perdori fitoren e marre nga trimeria e partizaneve te thjeshte si meriten e tij personale,per ti pompuar kredi vetes si strateg ushtarak gjenial,Napolon Bonaparti i Luftes se II,pastaj caktoi edhe ca historiane lakanero militante komuniste te qelbur
qe ta shkruanin historine ekzakt sic i pelqente Enverit.Enveri u be Heroi Legjendar i te gjitha koherave.

----------


## mesia4ever

Ka qene ideologji e shemtuar komunizmi, andaj shqiptaret ishin viktima e rradhes e kesaj ideologjie. Fatkeqesisht nje pjese e madhe e popullit ne Shqiperi e Kosove mendojne se ideologjia komuniste i ka sherbyer forcimit te Shqiperise kur ne fakt ishte e kunderta. Sa bunkere u ndertuan, cka nese ata beton e hekur te perdorej per ndertimin e banesave per te varfer e per ndertimin e urave apo fabrikave. I gjithe shteti udhehiqej me paranoje dhe per cdo deshtim nuk kerkohej se ku ishte gabimi (i cili ishte i kryesise) por fajesohej Amerika 'Imperialiste'. Amerika Imperialiste ishte gabim sepse ajo do te duhej qe te merrte komunizmin, ani de per cfare, qe te torturonte popullin e vet thjeshte sepse tjetri mendon ndryshe...
deshton me kete ideologji, nuk shikohet mundesia per te dale nga ajo por fajesohen te tjeret. Amerika Imperialiste mijera kilometra larg i kishte mbetur vetem Shqiperia qe t'i bente keq.

----------


## Maqellarjot

Sot po ju bie nje shkrim pak sa te gjat por qe ka nje vlere te madhe historike. Sidomos per ata qe deshirojne te mesojne te vertetat qe sistemi komunsit i tjetersoje i pervetesoje krejtesisht ne menyren me te padrejte gjate diktatures Hoxhiane dhe qe sot akoma mundohet ti fshehi nepermjet veglave te tyre si historianet e kuqe Pellumb Xhufi dhe Paskal Milo, po ashtu edhe Kristo Frasheri persa kohe ishte gjalle. Eshte pak i gjate por vlen te lexohet sepse eshte dokument i fresket i vitit 1945. Per mendimin tim eshte turp qe sote te mos mesohet e verteta. Dhe flakja e versionit 'tjeter' te historise sone e cila gjykohet dhe degradohet si indoktrinim eshte definicioni i vet indoktrinimit. 


Metarjalin do ta ndaj ne disa postime per arsyen se eshte teper i gjate.

----------


## Maqellarjot

_Për herë të parë, nga arkivi i OKLL zbardhet një raport i krerëve të saj për Mbretin Zog, lidhur me zhvillimet në Shqipëri gjatë LDB

OKLL ofron një këndvështrim dhe një version tjetër të zhvillimeve politiko-ushtarake gjatë LDB, krejt të ndryshëm nga ai i historiografisë zyrtare komuniste


Me anë të një raporti daktilografik për Mbretin Zog, asokohe në Londër, të shkruar nga Kajro në 31 faqe, e që mban datën 2 Gusht 1945, Kryetari, major Abaz Kupi dhe Sekr. i Përgjithshëm i OKLL, Prof. Gaqo Gogo, na japin një pasqyrë tejet interesante të rezistencës antifashiste dhe zhvillimeve kryesore politike e ushtarake në Shqipëri gjatë periudhës Prill 39 – Nëntor 44.
Qartësia e mendimit, gjuha e shkruar bukur dhe tejet e figurshme, ngjyresat emotive në përshkrimin e zhvillimeve, punës konkrete dhe qëndrimeve politike të OKLL, shënojnë një kulmim të publicistikës epistolare dhe koncepsionit filozofik e politik të njërës nga tre partitë që përfaqësuan dhe dominuan jetën politike në Shqipëri gjatë LDB.
Pavarësisht tonit patetik atdhetar dhe panegjirikës në argumentimin e kontributeve të OKLL, autorët e raportit nuk kanë mundur të shmangin narrativën tragjike të humbjes së nacionalistëve legalistë e ballistë, si një sagë deterministe e së Djathtës historike e djegur në flakët e luftës civile dhe tradhtisë sllavokomuniste.

Me penelata të holla e mjeshtërore, pavarësisht vetëpranimit të ndikimit të fortë britanik mbi OKLL dhe krerët e saj, Kupi dhe Gogo e kanë shprehur megjithatë surprizimin për qëndrimet e papritura prej tyre të Londrës zyrtare lidhur me pozicionimet, raportin e forcave dhe fatet e faktorëve politiko-ushtarakë në Shqipëri. Qëndrime këto që, megjithë kritikat publike për komunistët e Ballkanit, (të cilët sipas Londrës armët dhe fuqitë po i përdornin për qëllime të marrjes së pushtetit), si aleatë lufte nuk këmbëngulën fort dhe nuk arritën të ndalojnë luftën civile në Shqipëri.
Raporti është dëshmi e fortë e faktit se, pas rezistencës me armë në datat 7, 8 dhe 9 Prill, rezistenca antifashiste e mëtejshme ishte spontane, e vetorganizuar, pak e ndikuar politikisht dhe thellësisht atdhetare. Pohim ky i tërthortë i të vërtetës se PKSH dhe sllavokomunistët shtrembëruan, falsifikuan dhe përvetësuan luftën dhe gjakun e antifashistëve shqiptarë duke glorifikuar një historiografi të rreme, me të cilat justifikuan dhe motivojnë, dje dhe sot, pushtetmarrjen e përgjakshme dhe luftën e paskrupullt për pushtet në pluralizëm.
            Ky material shënon një pasurim të vizionit politik të njërës nga partitë e traditës historike, duke dëshmuar njëkohësisht epërsinë teorike e konceptuale të nacionalistëve mbi komunistët në raport me Çështjen Kombëtare, epërsi e pranuar edhe nga kryetari i asokohshëm i PKSH, M. Popoviçi, në letrat dërguar Titos.

Përgatiti
Sulejman GJANA
Kryetar i PLL_

----------


## Maqellarjot

*M a d h e r i!*

Po paraqitim pershkrimin e veprimtarise se Levizjes sone.
Qendresa ne Shqiperi nuk ka qene vetem e nje Partije, ose e nje rryme politike. Nuk ka perfaqesuar vetem nje ideollogji, ose vetem nje shkolle fillosofike, ose vetem nje klase shoqerore.
Do te perpiqemi ne punen tone te pershkruajme klimen materiale, psikollogjike e morale, ne gjirin e se ciles u zhvillua beteja e Levizjes sone kunder armikut dhe kunder nje qeverie te njerezve te besuar nga armiku.

Deshira jone eshte te tregojme se qendresa nuk eshte vetem nje veprimtari e nje pakice njerezish trima, besnike, idealiste dhe entusiaste, por edhe qendrimi i pjekur i shumices se shqiptareve.
Jashte Shqiperise nuk dime nese eshte formuar besimi i plote mbi qendresen tone, ndaj kuptimi i duhur i qendreses se vertete eshte se Levizja e jone qendresen e vet nuk e ka bere vetem me anen e mitralozit nder duart. Kjo ka qene vetem forma e saj luftuese dhe ka marre me mijra pamje te tjera qe do te perpiqemi ti pershkruajme.
Ndermjet qendreses heroike te luftetarit te ri qe plotson misjone te rrezikshme dhe atij shqiptari me pak dynamik ose me te vjeter, e qe i kundershton Tiranes kuislinge, italjanit dhe gjermanit me nje lloj qendrese morale, pasive, kokfortesi, ndodhen shume shkallzime vlerash me rendesi.
Sido qe te jete gjith keta burra me merita te ndryshme jane te frymezuar me bindjen e plote per fitoren, me vullnetin e mire per te mekembur Shqiperine, me te bashkuar dhe me nje deshire fanatike per te shliruar Atdhene dhe siguruar lirine dhe kthyer Mbretin.

***       ***

Okupacion mbi okupacion. Populli i Shqiperise ndjek me vemendje peripetit e luftes. Meson lajme alarmuese. Me gjith fatkeqsite shpreson. Ka bindje te madhe ndaj vehtes e sidomos kundrejt Rinise, e cila eshte krejt e pastert, me plot kuraje dhe ka per te dale gjekundi, qofte ne fushe ose mal, per ta mbajtur nalt dhe me valvitje te gjalle Flamurin e vet.
Formohen qeverira por asndonje nuk gezon besimin dhe kreditin e popullit. Prapa qeveritareve aventuriera ndodhen edhe aventuriere te tjere politike, te cilet jane pjestare kryesore te komploteve, te ndryshimeve ligjore dhe te pjesemarrjes se Shqiperise ne Lidhjen e Boshtit.
Shkaktohen disa manifestime, perhapen zera te fshehta dyke kerkuar prej popullit qendrese, durim dhe perbuzje per okupatorin dhe qeveritaret e tij.

Gjendja e brendshme trondit fort okupatorin por nuk lejon per reakcion. Dite per dite populli i yne asiston ne kapjen dhe internimin e pjestareve te tij, te paditur nga krerët e gjakut te vet. Asnje ze nuk degjohet, populli duron duke shtrenguar dhembet.
Qeveritaret vazhdojne sipermarrjen e tyre. E dine qe duhet te perfitojne prej anesthezise se çastit te popullit.
Me anen e detyrimeve, intrigave, rekrutohen parlamentare nazi-fashiste, shumica e te cileve perbehet nga burracake, te dobet e pa karakter, qe abdikojne pushtetin e tyre kushtetues midis duarve te disa personave pergjegjes te shkatrrimit tone, e qe jane trathtaret me te medhenj te Atdheut.

Regjimet e reja, ne te cilat shumica e shqipetareve nuk aderon me zemer, fillojne te imitojne Mussolinizmin dhe Hitlerizmin. Shtypi, radioja, kinemaja jane te cenzuruara.
Fillojne kerkesat policore. Del dekreti i intemimit administrativ. Mbledhjet jane te ndaluara rreptesisht. Shqiptaret detyrohen te mesohen te mos ndjejne shqiptarisht dhe e drejta e shprehjes se mendimit te tyre u eshte ndaluar. Detyrohet nje bindje e verber ndaj qeveritarevet dhe prapa ketyre behet dorezimi i Shqiperise tek armiku.

Ka edhe disa tipa naive qe besojne tek qeveritaret se Shqiperia do te mekembet ndene drejtinin e ketyre qeveruesve pa eksperience politike dhe ne prani te okupatorit ne Shqiperi. Ka edhe trathtare qe trumbetojne triumfin, qe festojne rendin e ri dhe bashkepunojne haptazi me okupatorin. Midis tyre ka edhe shume pacifiste qe kane refuzuar luftimin kunder okupatorit dhe tani kallin propaganden kunder anglo-amerikane-sovjetikeve.
Shqiperia e okupuar e kuptoi shume shpejt shkakun e vertete te zaptimit te saj, priste kohen e hakmarrjes kundrejt trathtareve dhe e kish kuptuar me kohe se pamvaresia e qeverive te Tirares ka qene false.

Qeverite e Tiranes flisnin per mentaret tane, per mosbindjen tone morale, por keshtu vertetonin qe qeverija jone ka qene e lire dhe sovrane.

Shume shqiptare mbeshteteshin te qeveria si e vetmja shprese qe kish ngelur. Kur behesh ndonje vizite prej qeveritareve gjendeshin edhe shume shqiptare qe i duatrokitnin, por ishin nga ata qe nuk dine me tamamesi se çmund te presin prej tyre dhe qe mund te ndjekin çdo njeri sy-mbyllas. Por kjo nuk vazhdoi shume kohe. Shpejt nga te gjithe anet fillon te murmuritet se ne kete ndermarrje nuk ka qartesi dhe slnqeritet.

Elementat qe qendrojne ne qeveri se bashku me te gjithe ata qe grumbullohen rreth pushtetit, jane aderues te vjeter te ligave fashiste dhe sherbetoret e kesaj plutokracije te madhe qe frika panike e bolshevizmit i shtyti qe te behen defetiste (disfatiste) dhe proitalo-gjermane.

Shqiptari i pajosur me frymen e kritikes i pret me skepticizme genjeshtrat e radios dhe te shtypit. Propaganda italo-gjermane qe ushtrohet prej kanalit te tyre eshte shume pak per ta dhe i revolton. Sa me shume qe shtohen portretet e nazifashisteve, kaqe me teper perhapen fjale poshtnuese per ta.
Populli shqiptar perbuz mistiken e qeveritareve te Tiranes. Ne disa krahina te Shqiperise shvillohen mbledhje te fshehta dhe rregjistrohen anetare per ushterin e neserme te lirise, vullnetare te Kryengritjes Kombetare,

Kete ndermarrje e inkurajon fort Londra (ne te cilen e marrim vesht se ka intervenuar Mbreti), me caktimin e foljes ne gjuhen shqipe ne radion e vet dhe qe kohe-kohe leshon zerin e disa ushtarakeve te vet qe njifeshin prej shqipetareve si miq te Shqiperise, dyke proklamuar se lufta nuk ka mbaruar, se fuqi te tjera ndodheshin ne Bote qe do te hynin shpejt ose vone ne lufte dhe Shqiperia qe te fitoje duhet te kontribuoje ne luften e pergjitheshme.

Ne fillim fjalet e ketyre miqve te Shqiperise nuk kane patur suksesin e duhur, por degjimi eshte bere me simpathi. Zera te ndryshem shoqeronin versionet e rastit. Ushtaret italo-gjermane flisnin me kryenaltesin e tyre karakteristike se Ingliterra do te mposhtet brenda disa javeve. Kaluan dite, jave, muaj, vjete dhe Ingliterra qendron.
Radioja shqip e Londres, qe degjohet prej te gjitheve, shperndan parreshtur fjale shprese.

Ne Shqiperi okupatori behet zot i tokes sone. Ka rekuizicionuar gjith çka gjetur te mire. Eshte arrogant dhe gjithnje brutal. Me gjith kto shqiptaret nuk deshperohen dhe kundrejt çdo shfaqjeje predikojne triumfin e kombeve demokratike. E urrejne diktaturen dhe sundimin e huaj. Nuk pajtohen me skllaverimin, qofte ndene sipermarrjen direkte te armikut, qofte ndene shtypjen e policise. Ne zemren e tyre eshte rrenjosur pasioni trim per lirine, qe ndodhet ne traditen e frymes shqiptare. Te luftohet per te eshte per burrat e saj me teper se nje detyre, eshte nje Nevoje.

Kishte filluar nje fare lufte ne menyren e veçante te ketyre burrave, izollime me grupe te vegjel nga 3-4 veta. Mbjellin shpresen rreth tyre, perserisin çkane degjuar ne radion shqip te Londres, dobesojne si mundin genjeshtrat e radios italo-gjermane te Tiranes. Jane gjithnje te sinqerte.

Kur kreret e qeverive kuislinge shkembejne doreshtrengime te ndryshme shnderuese me drejtuesit italo-gjermane, keta e dine se çfare kuptimi kane kto. Kuislingat e shiten Shqiperine, sepse nuk bashkepunohet per gjysem, nuk trathtohet per gjysem dhe kur i nenshtrohet nji here nje kundershtari, pa turp, duhet ti nenshtrohet deri ne fund.
Eshte shume rende tu besohet fqinjeve, miqve, ne nje shtet ku Sim-i dhe Gestapo-ja e ndihmuar prej disa njerezve per turp te gjakut tone, vezhgon pa rreshtur. Zelli i ketyre eshte i pa kufishem. Qendruesve te pare nuk iu mungon kurajua, por u mungojne mjetet. Me gjith keto mungesa, prape notojne kundrejt kurrentit (rrymës) armik.

Populli asiston ne kapjen e shume pjestareve te vet te mbeshtetur ne meshiren e fatit, te injoruar krejt nga autoritetet. Lajmet perhapen nga disa zyrtare se keto masa ishin konform me nje marreveshtje te arrire midis qeverise shqiptare dhe autoriteteve te Romes se Mussolinit ose te Reich-ut te III.

Qeveria e Tiranes nuk guxon per pergenjeshtrim. Me ne fund del haptazi manevra e brendeshme, dyke zbuluar disa elementa te vendit inisiator te ketij bashkepunimi, midis te cileve edhe disa ministra. Keta shqiptare te gjykuar si te pa deshiruarshem per shkak te ndjenjave te tyre antinaziste terhiqeshin nder vende te pa njohura, pa marre parasysh seksin, moshen, gjendjen e vertete, shendetin. Keta shqiptare u paditen prej bashkeatdhetareve te tyre trathtare e miq te nazifashizmit.

Nuk mjaftuan internimet e shqiptareve ne mase prej italjaneve gjat fashizmit ne Shqiperi, kur u refuzua hetimi ne emer te Mussolinit, kur u refuzua pjesemarrja si pjestare te popullit italjan. Mesues, profesora, studente, nxenes, jane burgosur dhe internuar ne Itali.
Disa nga ata qe ngelen vazhduan kurset e doktrines fashiste. Disa mesues ne edukaten morale te nxenesve te tyre predikonin edukaten fashiste. Rinia u detyrua te aderoje ne Rinine Fashiste Italjane. Fashistet rekrutuan edhe disa te rinj, te cilet sherbenin per te spiunuar dhe paditur prinderit e tyre.
Me arritjen e Italjaneve dhe te Gestapo-s se tmershme u manifestuan me nje here edhe brutalitetet me ndjekjet. Qendresa e thjeshte shqiptare nuk duroheshe dhe burgoseshe.
Kleriket kane vuajtur shume. Shume murgj u perzune nga manastiret e tyre. Manastiret, teqet, kishrat dhe xhamite e te gjith entet e kultit fetar u bene depo ushtarake, ose vende spektakli per trupat okupuese.

Fashistet deshnin te shuanin prej toke Shqiperine. Disa nga shqiptaret kane dashur te ndalonin edhe gjuhen shqipe. Ata qe kundershtuan e paguan me burgje. Disa shqiptare italjanizuan edhe emrat e veta. Rrugat e ndryshme u pagezuan me emra italjane.
Giovinezza u be hymni shqiptar. Flamuri i yne i trasheguar u perfshi ne stemen e Savoias dhe u rrethua me shenjat e Liktorit. Qe te gjitha kryeshin me pelqimin e qeveritareve trathtare. Burgjet mbusheshin. Ne fushat e perqendrimit per dit koncentroheshin motrat dhe vellezrit tane. Sim-i filloi nga veprimtaria e tij e zakonshme: brutalitet dhe tortura.

Te te gjitha keto masa populli i yt Madheri qendroi. Ndoshta nuk e ka ndjere kurre ndonje here tjeter kaqe shqiptar vehten sa ne kohen e vuajtjeve te Liktorit dhe te Teutonit. Nuk enderron veçse triumfit dhe hakmarrjes.

Me qindra nga pjestaret e tij, te rinj dhe te reja, e kane paguar me jeten e tyre per besnikerine ndaj Shqiperise ose per qendrimin kundershtar ndaj armikut: sa burra dhe gra jane pushkatuar per veprimtarin e tyre shqiptare; sa jane tortyruar per arsye te favorizimit qe kane treguar ne mprojtjen, sigurimin dhe mshefjen e shokeve dhe shoqeve te tyre dhe sa jane varur.

Pak nga pak qendresa shtohet. Populli shqiptar del prej lithargjise (letargjisë) se tij, sa do qe ndjekjet qeveritare jane shume te rrepta dhe masat e okupatorit jane te tmerrshme. Shfaqen trakte dhe shkrime te ndryshme te daktillografuara. Kudo kendohen neper mure, bile edhe neper vendet e shpalljeve zyrtare qeveritare, parullat: Rrofte Shqiperia e Lire; Rrofte Mbreti; Poshte okupatori.

Shperndahen fletore modeste klandestine, te shtypura me makine shkrimi, ne fund te te cilave ftohen kenduesit qe pasi ta kendojne tia shperndajne tjetrit. Kto flete nuk pushojne se kaluari dore me dore deri sa behen nga perdorimi fare te pa lexueshme. Disa gjejne mjete lehtesuese nga shtypeshkronja te ndryshme dhe sasia e fletores se tyre shtohet dhe propaganda leshon rrenjat e veta neper katundet dhe qytetet fqinje. Çdo dite fletet klandestine shperndahen me larg.
Shtypi i trathtareve sulmon propaganden e vertete te zerit te popullit shqiptar. Shtypi zyrtar shqiptar kontrollohet nga italjanet e gjermanet dhe i detyrojne drejtimet e tyre dyke iu diktuar edhe vijen e sjelljes.
Shqiptaret te eger nga temperamenti refuzojne bindjen e tyre ndaj zerit te shtypit zyrtar. Por ne anen tjeter kushtet e jetes keqsohen dita-dites. Çmimet shtohen, burgjet mbushen dhe nuk zbrazen.
Ingliterra vazhdon qendresen e vet madheshtore dhe numuri i atyre qe binden se okupatori do te shporret nga toka e jone shtohet teper e me teper.

Fletoret klandestine fitojne shume shpejt favorin e publikut. Lenda eshte e goditur dhe e informuar mire. Redaktoret e tyre, shumica jo profesionel, japin keshilla e fjale urdheruese.
Shitja e makinave te shkrimit, shaptillografe, leter, te gjitha jane te rregulluara. Redaktuesit perpiqen per nxjerrjen e fletoreve te shtypura, ose nje gazete te vertete, dhe pranojne per realizimin e kesaj nevoje çdo sakrifice.

Ishte shume rende te gjendej ndonje drejtues shtypshkronje qe te ishte i guximshem per te pranuar rrezikun. Me gjith kto shtypi i yne klandestin pasuroheshe çdo dite me organe te reja: shperndamja e tij shumezoheshe pa pushim; numri i kenduesvet nuk mund te krahasohet me sasine qe shtypet, sepse çdo flete kendohet nga 10, apo 20 e me teper veta.

Ky shtyp, se bashku me radion shqip te Londres kurajon popullin e Shqiperise, qe fillon te besoje ne Levizjen e qendreses se brendeshme dhe te bindet se okupatori do te shporret, se inglizet do te rezistojne dhe me ne fund do te fitojne.
Qendresa me kundershtimin shtohen. Populli brohorit qendresen stoike te britanikeve ndene bombardimet e tmershme; admiron fair-play-in e tyre kur durojne goditjet qe pesojne dhe me flegmen karakteristike te karakterit te tyre kombetar flasin per triumfin qe kane per te siguruar ne dy ose tri vjet.

Energjija e eger e Churchill-it u ben pershtypje shqipetarevet, te cilet pas nje kohe te humorit te keq futen ne thellesin e zemres se tyre dhe betohen me bese ndaj miqesise se tyre. Disa aeroplana aleat fluturojne kohe pas kohe mbi qiellin tone. Qeveritaret tane tronditen. Populli kupton shenjat e bombardimeve. Okupatori i interpreton sipas interesit te vet kto bombardime, dyke pandehur se ka per te terhequr popullin me vete. Pak nga pak populli i Shqiperise bindet se shlirimi i tij do te behet dhe se mbeshtetja e tij kryesore jane Aleatet.

Shtypi klandestin kontribuoj shume ne evolucionin e shpirtrave kundrejt gjith pjestareve te ketij sherbimi. Prandaj populli shqiptar u eshte shume mirenjohes sepse e din se çfare kuraje u eshte nevojitur per perballim gazetareve te tij kundrejt gjith pengesave te panumurta, te pa rreshtura.

Kur gjendeshe botuesi me vullnet te mire, nevojiteshe pajisja e tij me leter, e cila mungonte. Pjestaret e ketij sherbimi sulmonin ku duheshe dhe me ne fund e gjenin, Por duhet ditur se, si çdo gje edhe letra ka qene e bllokuar, qofte prej okupatorit, qofte prej qeveritarevet. Kishte raste edhe te tregut te zi. Nevojiteshin te holla. Per kto te holla kontribuonin miq te popullit, te cilet ndihmonin sa mundnin, pa kerkuar shpjegime.

Ne fillim fletorja e jone si dhe traktet pergatiteshin cope-cope prej punetoreve te shtypshkronjave te ndryshme gjat punes se tyre prane patronit te shtypshkronjes, dyke pranuar çdo sacrifice. Shume here punonjesit punonin naten neper shtepite e tyre. Materjalet shtypeshin sipas mundesive, naten, diten, te djelave dhe te shumten e rasteve nder makina te vjetra . Gjithnje me rreziqe, sepse shume here agjentet e fshehte shfaqeshin dyke vene hundet e tyre kudo dhe arrestonin puntoret. Por keta, sa do qe jane rrahur e jane burgosur, kane bere qe fletorja me traktet te delnin rregullisht.
Njohim nje botues, i cili me te dale nga burgu u takua me kreret e grupit tone te rezistences dhe u thote: u liruash, jam gjithnje ne sherbimin tuaj

Menyra e shperndamjes, e terhekjes dhe e afishimeve habitin okupatorin dhe kliken qeveritare.
Terrori, tortyrat dhe perpjekjet e treguara nga okupatori e nga qeveritaret kuislinga per te penguar manifestimin e mendimit te lire shqiptar, nuk patne perfundimet e kerkuara, prandaj mendimi ngeli i gjalle.

Nuk eshte e mundur te shtypet shpirti shqiptar, nuk eshte e mundur te vritet. Me qendrimin e tij te gjalle u sigurua bindja se vullneti eshte i pa tundur per shlirimin e Atdheut dhe kete e treguan edhe botimet ndene terrorin nazifashist te nje letersije te lire shqiptare, me anen e te ciles manifestohej shpresa e gjalle e nje populli per liri.
Me nji here qendresa mori shume shpejt nje pamje tjeter. Me grupet e redaktoreve dhe te shperndaresve te botimeve, dale nga dale u bashkuan njerez te cilet me temperamentin dhe zotsit e tyre njoftuan nevoja dhe detyra te tjera. Ndriçonin opinionin qe ka qene shume i nevojshem dhe kryenin veprim qe ka qene i domosdoshem.
Qendruesit (qëndrestarët) kuptuan shpejt se shlirimi lypte te tjera forma ndeshese. Levizja e jone perberi grupet klandestine te vullnetareve, te cilet perveç detyrave te percaktueme do te merrnin pjese ne lufte, ne aksione dhe operacione te çetave dhe do te benin çiu vinte per duarsh per te luftuar okupatorin dhe qeveritaret kuislinga, per tiu paralizuar pushtetin e tyre civil dhe ushtarak, d.m.th. nje ushteri te vertete te fshehte. Keshtu lindeshin probleme te reja, te cilat duheshe te zgjidheshin nder kushtet me te keqija.
Ishte nevoja te krijoheshin kreret, te manevroheshin grupet midis tyre, te studioheshin detyrat qe duheshe te plotesoheshin, te gjendeshin, te mblidheshin dhe te fshiheshin armet. Detyre kjo shume e gjere, e pa nderprere e me shume sakrifica.
Me ndihmen e disa te rinjve te vendosur veprimtaria e sa po fllluar merrte hovin e vet natural, ideja u imponua dhe u kuptua se ka qene e mundur te realizohej, pa u mbeshtetur edhe kaqe fort te zbarkimi, vetem se duhet luftuar pa rreshtur e me trimeri dhe te bashkuar te gjithe.

Me anen e shume trakteve, artikujve dhe botimeve te tjera, i gjithe populli shqiptar dhe te huajt njohen veprimtarin e konsideruarshme te levizjes se Shqiptareve, Levizje ne te cilen marrin pjese gjith rrymat politike.

Filluan sabotimet dhe lufta direkte kunder okupatorit, sidomos ne Shqiperin e Veriut u formuan grupet e aksioneve te perbere nga vullnetare te rinj, fanatike pas shpirtit te pashembellt patriotik, të dashuruar pas sakri£ices dhe rreziqeve dhe gati per te dhene jeten e tyre. Ky eshte elementi baze i ushterise vullnetare per lirine e Shqiperise dhe vullnetaret e saj perfaqesuan betejen heroike, shume here vdekese dhe me plot rreziqe.
Aksionet e tyre te para kane qene me teper demonstrative, andej-ketej shkatrrim folesh kolaboracionistash dhe keshtu u krijua dale nga dale klima e luftes.

Levizja permblidhte te gjith shqiptaret, pa dallim opinionesh politike ose pretencash te tjera. Ne rradhet e veta ka puntore, intelektuale, borgjeze dhe katundare; gjith klasat shoqerore, gjith mjeshterite dhe gjith fillosofite. Seicili sillte me vete ate qe mundte, kohen e vet, paren e vet, cilesit e tij te veçanta, zotsit e veta, etj.. Kyetari i çdo grupi ka qene ay me i zoti dhe jo me i kaluari nga mosha, ose me i pasuri, ose me llafazani.

Programi i punes se ketyre grupeve te levizjes sone perbeheshe nga detyra qe dit per dit dhe nat per nat shtoheshin; detyra aktive ose pasive, shkatrim deposh, uzinash; njohje e pajisjeve te kolonave ushtarake, drejtimet e tyre, zbulimi i stacioneve te rojes; sherbimi i nderlidhjes. Ne kete detyre ndihmonte shume sherbimi i informatave. Po kush i informonte? Te gjithe Shume here puna thjeshtesohej me anen e nepunsave qe ishin pjestare te levizjes, ose simpathizues, kontributi i te cileve ka qene shume i dobishem.

Te flitet permbi veprat e ketyre sherbyesve te Levizjes nevojiten volume. Qe te perfytyrohet kurajua, trimeria dhe fuqia e vendosjes se ketyre burrave, eshte e pa mundur. Nuk mund te thuhen te gjitha, dhe nuk dihen te gjitha. Pa fjale, aktet e verteta te heroizmit do te ngelin per gjithnje te panjohura, sepse shume nga aktoret e tyre nuk jane kethyer prej misjonit te tyre te rrezikshem.
Rreziku ishte kudo. Per dit armiku dhe bashkepuntoret e tij pesojne demtime dhe binden se qendresa behet me e forte. Per dite kemi pengime te mjeteve te komunikasioneve. Shkatrrimet e kollonave ushtarake jane bere ne Shqiperi vepra te perditeshme, te cileve publiku u jep nje rendesi të posaçme,

Djegia e katundeve dhe bllokime te ndryshme nga ana e armikut shtohen per dit. Ne Juge vriten oficera dhe ushtare te okupatorit, dhe ashtu te njejta veprime behen dhe ne Shqiperin e Mesme dhe te Veriut, dhe shume here trafiku ndalet per nje kohe te gjate.
Depot e municioneve dhe te armeve vizitohen rregullisht prej grupeve patriotesh te sabotimeve. Puna behet me ekonomike dhe me e sigurte se sa prej aeroreve aleate, dhe nuk rrezikon shume. Vijat dhe shtyllat telefonike priten rregullisht e pa rreshtur. Djegiet, edhe keto jane vepra te patrioteve te Levizjes sone. Sabotohen automjete dhe digjen.

Shume persona trathtare vriten. Te gjitha keto shkatrrime per arsye se punonin per armikun. Disa bomba flaken neper qendrat e propagandistave te armikut, qe benin artikuj lavderimi neper revista dhe fletore te armikut. Me kto bomba patriotet qellonin dy fish: dyke e merzitur armikun, dhe; dyke u shkaktuar nje panik te tmerrshem bashkepuntoreve te tij.
Mussolinofilia me Hitlerofiline tronditesh dita-dites, keq e me keq.
Ne kryeqytet, perbrenda, xhenjoja digjet me dit e me nate rresht. Stoket e materjaleve te vlershme flytyrojne ne tym. Armiku detyrohet te dhjetefishoje rojet e veta mbi gjith qendrat me rendesi, prane urave dhe gjetke. Urat vazhdojne te flaken ne ajer, transformatoret digjen. Shume here arrihet qe rojtaret e shkrete te flaken ne burg per arsye se nuk kane dhene dot alarmin ne kohet e duhura.

Neper skelat, edhe ketu, veprimtarija eshte shume e dobishme. Sa do qe jane marre masa, pjestaret e Levizjes sone jane futur perbrenda personelit te skelave. Marrin informata shume me rendesi, zbulojne projekte dhe objektiva. Kto seri sabotimesh te organizuara mrekullisht dhe me nderlidhje te persosur, kane penguar nje kohe te pa nderprere veprimtarine dhe levizjen e armikut.
Te ketilla vepra jane pa numur. Eshte e pa mundur qe te behet nje bilanc i plote i gjith aksioneve qe çdo dite dhe çdo nate e detyrojne armikun te humbase ekuilibrin e vet me humbjet materjale qe peson dyke ngadalesuar perpjekjet e veta te luftes.

Madheri, me nalt iu pershkruam deri diku qendresen aktive te Levizjes sone ne Shqiperi; duhet ditur se kemi edhe nje qendrese pasive ne nje shkalle me te nalte. Kjo shprehje nuk ndjehet kaqe fort prej shumices qe te gezoje karakteristiken e duhur per sjelljen e shumices shqiptare ne prani te okupatorit.
Kundershtimi i armikut merr mijera forma te pa parashikuara, sipas shfaqjes se rrethanave. Qendresa per forcimin e frontit te brendeshem perben detyren dhe nevojen kryesore te jetes se gjith shqiptareve.

Ne nje Bashki, nje nepunes mohon nje urdher, vonon perplotesimin e tij, humb nje shkrese, zhduk nje qarkore. Inspektorat qe jane te ngarkuar me zbulimin e mungesave gjoja kontrollojne dhe prej deshtimit nga inspektimi i tyre kethehen fshehurazi te kenaqur.
Kjo eshte nje qendrese pasive. E vogel? Per kundrazi e madhe, sepse kjo perseritet çdo dite dhe ne çdo vend. Çdo shqiptar ka vepruar keshtu per çdo dite. Ndoshta disa nuk kane mbetur te kenaqur me nje here, sepse nje pune e ketille nuk jep perfundime te me nji hereshme. Po, por shqiptaret qe iu vihen ketyre aksioneve shume delikate e kane ndergjegjen per te kontribuar, si te mundin, per te shfarosur armikun.

Ne fillim puna e ketyre nuk eshte dalluar kaqe fort, por me smadhimin e qendreses dhe me shtesen e detyrave u arrit percaktimi i sherbimeve te posaçme qe dallonin prej sherbimeve normale; u nevojit me doemos qe te caktoheshin njerez qe te konsakronin gjith kohen e tyre per organizimin. Keshtu disa nga te qendreses, te gjurmuar nga agjente te ndryshem, duheshe te largoheshin prej shtepive te tyre dhe te jetonin ndene emra false. Qendresa pas shume perpjekjesh arriti sigurimin e dokumentave false qe u vune ne perdorim nga ana e njerezve me detyra te sherbimeve speciale.
Sa per strehimet, kto arriheshin ne shume menyra dhe te gjitha e kishin rrezikun. Klandestini e ka per rregull qe te ndrroje strehimin. Strehimin e gjen te shumten e hereve nder miqte, simpathizues e te panjohur.

Shume njerez ne Shqiperi e muaren si zakon, ne keto vjetet e fundit, qe te japin strehim pa u shkaktuar pyetje meshkujve dhe femrave qe nuk i njifnin fare, e te cilet nuk kishin per ti pare kurre. me gjithe se shume here kane qene te rrezikshem e te kerkuar prej Policise, Sim-it ose Gestapo-s.
Kontrollimet beheshin rregullisht dhe nje sherbim i posaçme u caktua ne vezhgimin e strehimeve. Njerezit e strehimeve shume here nuk jane njohur si pjestare te ndonje Organizate politike, por kurdohere pranonin rrezikun per strehimin e nje klandestini, apo ilegali, qe kalonte, ose te ndonje aviatori aleat, te cilin e kalonin stacion mbi stacion, per deri sa te arrinte ne vendin e duhur, per tu nisur ne bazen e vet.

Te gjitha keto nuk kalonin pa rreziqe sepse vizitat shtepijake te nates nuk jane te rralla, ndene pretekstin me te vogel si dhe pa pretekst, ne qytetet e Shqiperise. Per fat te mire policat shqiptare, ose ato te okupatorit, nuk mjaftojne per nje vertetim serioz e te vazhdueshem neper gjith banimet dhe brimat e fshehta.
Besnikerija per pritje, strehim e percjellje behet prej gjith klasave shoqerore. Borgjeze ose intelektuale kane gjetur strehe nder shtepite e varfera te punetoreve; njerzit e popullit terrorist kane qene te fshehur neper vila dhe neper fetare te ndryshem.
Me keqsimin e kushteve te jetes, shkaktuar nga sjelljet e okupatorit, evolucioni psyhollogjik i popullit shqiptar shpejtohet. Numuri i shqiptareve qe kane besuar ne perfundime te lumtura te kollaborimit nuk ka qene kurre i konsideruarshem dhe prej ketyre dita-dites dilte bindja se eshte nje nevoje e papelqyer.

Kollaboracionistet me te bindur rekrutoheshin midis njerezvet te ligave fashiste, nder ambjentet tregtare dhe industriale ku shpresoheshe te gjendeshe nje marreveshje me okupatorin per te siguruar rastin e fitimeve te mira. Shpresa keto qe shume shpejt deshtuan..
Dale nga dale shpirti i qendreses fiton shumicen e shqiptareve. Numri i degjuesve te radios shqipe te Londres shtohet pa pushim, sa do qe ndalohet nga okupatori degjimi i emisioneve te BBC. Shume njerez refuzojne te degjojne radio Tiranen, e cila eshte e barabarte me radion e okupatorit.

Armiku shumezon perpjekjet e tij te propagandes me anen e shtypit, kinemave, konferencave, etj..
Shqiperia me gjith keto, dita dites po forcon qendresen e vet. Opinioni i shqiptareve u be.
Ne sallat e kinemave kur shfaqen aktualitetet, shume here degjohen shume zera, perplasje kembesh dhe vershellima nga te gjitha anet. Okupatori me qeverine e Tiranes, ne mbeshtetje te ketyre ngjarjeve, detyrojne pronaret e kinemave qe gjate projektimit te filmave te mbahet nje drite e mjaftuarshme qe te lejohet mundesia per te kapur dhe zbuluar manifestuesit. Spektatoret me kete mase zbulojne nje menyre tjeter: qetesine e vdekur, ose dyke kenduar fletore dhe dyke u paraqitur pas journal-it te aktualiteteve te posaçme.
Okupatori i detyron pronaret e kinemave qe te projektohet journal-i i aktualiteteve ne mes te filmit kryesor. Megjith keto, opinioni ka qene e mundur qe te ndryshohej. Okupatori ndaloi filma te origjines amerikane dhe inglize. Shfaqeshin vetem filma gjermane e italjane, te kontrolluara prej nje komisioni te posaçem, te frymezuar prej qeveritareve te Tiranes, ndene censuren e okupatorit.

E pa dobishme eshte folja e gjate per shtypin. Atij te tradhtareve ne kryeqytet nuk i mungojne te hollat, por i mungojne kenduesit. Shtypi tjeter praktikisht nuk mund te jepte te reja te tjera perveçse atyre qe theshte okupatori: pra ato qe desheronte okupatori. I gjithe shtypi ka qene krejtesisht ndene urdhrat e qeverise kuislinge e te armikut.
Me gjithe kete propaganda te pa frenuar e me gjithe shkrimet e disa njerezve me emer, qe u perdoren per keshilla, gjithe qeveritaret kuislinga ankoheshin per indisiplinimin e shqiptareve.
Te gjitha masat e qeveritareve kuislinga kane qene me qellime prapavepruese, suspekte, te flakura prej opinionit, te perbuzura e te urrejtura.

Punetorija nuk ka besuar kurre ne politiken e ashtuquajtur sociale te disa predikuesve te shtypit qeveritar. Gjith keto predikime priten me nji indiference te pergjitheshme.
Disa shqiptare kane pandyer (e kane besuar si te vertete) lojen e dyfishte te krereve te qeverive te Tiranes, por te gjith keta krere kane qene vegla dhe qe te gjithe kane bere politiken e okupatorit.
Me deshtimin e disa qeveritareve, keta kuislinga kane tentuar per te gjetur mbeshtetje prane Levizjes sone. Por ne nuk ua çelem dyert ketyre te verbuarve, te paarsyeshem, ketyre driteshkurteve, aventuriereve dhe veglave te okupatorit.

Me mos pranimin e ketyre tipeve, keta formojne levizje reakcionare dyke manifestuar haptazi tradhtine ndaj shqiptareve dhe sidomos atyre te qendreses. Nje numur i mire i ketyreve pesuan ate qe meritonin.
Shumeve prej tyre mund tiu falesh gabimi po te ndiqnin rrugen e vertete patriotike, se sa te ngelnin emisare te fshehte dyke perfaqesuar lojen me dy faqe. Por keta nuk u kthyen nga e mbara dhe nuk mund te faleshin kurre, se kishin lyer me gjak duart e tyre dhe punonin haptazi me okupatorin.
Lufta vazhdon, besimi ne triumfin e fundit te aleateve afirmohet çdo dite. Qendresa madheshtore ruse kalon gjith parashikimet dhe galvanizon kurajot. Hyrja ne lufte e Shteteve te Bashkuara te Amerikes salutohet prej nje entusiazme popullore qe nuk mund te pershkruhet.

Fushata triumfuese e Afrikes, me pas ne Siçili dhe Korsike, konsiderohet si nje premtim i shlirimit te arthshem. Pa fjale, shume here shpresat e medha e kalojne masen dhe me to edhe morali. Populli nuk mat perpjekjet e medha qe nevojiten te bejne Aleatet per te rifituar kohen e humbur, as edhe zorimet (veshtiresite) e medha qe i atribuohen gjendjes se ishullit te Bretanjes se Madhe dhe ne largimin e zonave te operacioneve, por prape besimi ne fitore nuk pushon se smadhuari paralelisht me dobsimin e qeverive te Tiranes. Keto qeveri nuk gezojne asndonji lloj autoriteti. Shumica e shqiptareve vazhdimisht sabotojne veprimtarine qeveritare.
Kur aviatore miq zbritne ne token shqiptare, ata qe rrojten e dine fare mire mikpritjen qe kane patur prane popullates qe ka bere gjithçka per sherbimin e nevojave te tyre. Nepermjet rrugeve mysterioze, keta aviator dal nga dale kane arrire ne vendet nga jane nisur me mision e qe andej kane mundur te kethehen perseri ne token aleate.
Varret e atyre qe kane lene jeten e tyre ne token tone jane lulezuar prej shqipetareve, te cilet deshmojne keshtu ndjenjat e miqesise kundrejt shteteve te lira.

Shqiperia ka qene kunder qeverive te Tiranes sepse kto nuk ishin veçse vegla te okupatorit. Popullariteti i luftetareve per shlirimin kombetar smadhohej dit per dit. Qendresa, me pare e rezervuar dhe gjeloze e indipendences, u shkri krejt ne perpjekjen e shlirimit kombtar dyke i shkaktuar ne çdo menyre lufte te pa prere okupatorit.
Qeverite e Tiranes detyronin bashkepunimin, por shqiptaret nuk desheronin; u muaren masat e burgimit te patrioteve; kapeshin puntoret dhe i dorezoheshin okupatorit; mblidheshin ushqimet per te. Ne kete kohe radioja e Londres percaktonte vijat e pergjitheshme te veprimtaris se qendreses shqiptare dyke caktuar qellimet kryesore: me pare vazhdimi i luftes perbri aleateve deri ne fitore; me pas ti lejohet fjala popullit shqiptar qe te zgjedhe ay vete formen e qeveris se vet.

Shume miq te Shqiperise iu kane drejtuar thirrje shqiptareve. Fjalet profetike te ketyre miqve merrnin dita-dites nje kuptim me te vertete. Symbolizonin per Shqiperine vullnetin per rimekembjen e nje Kombi sovran, zot te vetvehtes. Shume miq te Shqiperise, ne mbeshtetje te perpjekjeve te Rinise Shqiptare u angazhuan me nder per te restauruar pas fitores, lirine shqiptare; por tregonin qe Shqiperia per tu bere e lire, duhet te luftoje, sepse liria fitohet dhe meritohet.

Levizja e jone e ka bere qendresen me elementa drejtues te dale nga gjiri i popullit, te gjithe trima e te vendosur dhe me veshtrime te qarta dhe te arsyeshme. Shume shqiptare nuk i njifnin, kurre nuk i kishin pare fotografit e tyre. Keta elementa te pa njohur ne fillim u bene permbledhesit e energjive shqiptare. U bene flamuri, symboli.
Mbeshtetesit e ketyre elementave te rinj nuk kane qene per miqesi ose shoqeri, por per ate qe ata shprehnin dhe e cila ka qene shume e arsyeshme. Ja edhe arsyeja pse te huajt, okupatori dhe armiqte qe ndodheshin ne Shqiperi, shikonin neper katundet me te humbura, si dhe nder lagjet me te mjeruara, shenjat propagandistike te Levizjes sone.

Revoltimi i yne gjen raste qe te shprehet publikisht. Ne Juge u zhvilluan, me rastin e diteve te shenuara, manifestime kundershtuese. Me qindra polica nuk kane mundur te ndalonin popullin per te kenduar hymnin e Flamurit, per te penguar thirrjet: poshte okupatori, poshte Fashizmi, poshte trathtaret.
200 arrestime, 600 internime administrative dhe dergim per ne kampet e perqendrimit ne Itali.

Manifestime te medha popullore me rastin e kesaj dite te shenuar, permblodhen masa te jashtzakonshme populli. Kto i dhane popullit te Shqiperise ndergjegjen e fuqis se tij, dyke iu dhene nje grusht qeveritareve me anen e protestes popullore.
Shqiptaret e terhequr prej sukseseve te manifestimit parakaluan neper te gjith vendet kryesore me Flamurin ne krye, dyke kenduar edhe hymnin e tij, dyke nxjerre thirrje per Shqiperine, per Aleatet, per Mbretin, per Rinine, per Popullin; prapa kesaj mase populli, agjentet me revolvera, mitraloza dhe tankse, e me kete armatim, nuk guxonin te benin gje perveç keshillave per qendrim te moderuar, per shkak te konsekuencave qe mund te rrjedhin.
Ne shume vende u deponuan buqeta lulesh perpara monumenteve kombetare. Edhe nder ditet e fundit, sa do qe rreziqet kane qene shume te medha prej masave terroriste te policise dhe te okupatorit, manifestimet nuk jane rralluar.
28 Nentori 1943 u manifestua prej popullit dyke deponuar lule nder monumentat e deshmoreve tane, ne mauzoleumin e Nenes Mbretereshe; nder shume vende u pezulluan punimet nga puntoret. Flamurkat e vogla shperndaheshin neper gjitha anet. Policia ben shume arrestime, nga te cilat nje pjese e madhe u internua jashte Shqiperise.

Gjith keto gjeste kane patur dobite e tyre per te krijuar nje klime shume te pa pelqyer per okupatorin.
Levizja e jone pregatiti popullin e Shqiperise dhe e bindi se interesi i tij koincidonte me detyren e tij per te refuzuar poshtersite qe i propozoheshin. Ndaj populli jone ka dashur mposhtjen deri ne vdekje te Fashizmit.
Qe te gjithe shpresonin arritjen e ores se betejes se madhe. Organika ushtarake, me oficera te çdo arme, Rinija, plotesonin kuadrot e nevojshme.

Neper male dhe fusha patriotet zhvillonin instrukcione ushtarake, ushtroheshin ne perdorimin e armeve.
Naten, neper male, fusha, pyje, rojet kryenin detyrat e caktuara. Jetoheshe jeta e fushave, e maleve, e pyjeve, vllazrisht midis çdo lloji njerzish te çdo krahine dhe te çdo klase shoqerore. Kish disa pushke dhe disa mitraloza. Ne vend te mungeses se armeve moderne ishte kurajua, vullneti, enthusiazmi, ideali.
Pjestaret e Levizjes sone, qe kalonin jeten neper male, kane patur nevoje per shume gjera: ushqime, mbulesa, mveshje, arme, vegla te ndryshme, vaj-benzine per kamjonat qe kishin kapur nga okupatori. Per te prokuruar gjith keto, filloi dale nga dale, pak nga pak, sulmimi mbi kolonat armike, per te siguruar kamjonet dhe permbajtjen e tyre.
Okupatori me bashkepuntoret e vet po pregatiteshe per nje spastrim me stil te madh. Çdo dite dhe çdo nate sabotimet nuk pushonin por shtoheshin dhe organizoheshin edhe me mire.
Gjendja e luftetareve tane ne dimer, neper male dhe neper pyje po beheshe shume e rende, prandaj ca me teper po shtoheshin aksionet; luftetaret ekspozoheshin edhe me teper dhe u bene shume te pa duruarshem per okupatorin.

U shkaktuan luftime te medha me nje armatim fare te varfer, me efektiva te pa mjaftuarshme, perballe nje kundershtari qe ishte i armatosur me te gjitha mjetet. Luftimet me te gjith te metat e medha, jane perballuar trimerisht nga shoket tane, qe shpresen nuk e humben, por luftuan gjith dimrin dhe prisnin veren per te luftuar haptazi perbri Aleateve qe gjithnje shpresoheshe se do te zbarkonin.

----------


## Maqellarjot

*Madheri!*

_Aksioni i ushterise sone pa uniforme dyke shkatrruar materialin e luftes, ushqimet, urat, nderlidhjet, ka shtuar pengesa, i ka humbur armikut njerez dhe e ka detyruar qe te mbaje trupa ne Shqiperi. Trupa te okupasionit, fuqi policije dhe agjenta te tjere, te gjitha keto qe pakesonin potencjalin per frontet e tjere.
Sabotazhet tona kane qene shume te goditura e plotesonin boshlleqet qe nuk mund te arriheshin nga operacionet e RAF-it (Flota ajrore mbreterore britanike), dhe te gjitha keto te arrira pa shume humbje prej skuadrave tona te posaçme.
Ushteria e Levizjes sone do te mundte ne diten e zbarkimit qe priteshe kaqe fort, qe shpresoheshe kaqe shume, qe te loste nje rrol shume te dobishem, natyrisht sipas mases me te cilen aleatet da ta besonin dhe sipas mundesis se ndihmave qe do ti jepnin per te mare pjese ne luften e lirise.
_

*Ne te Levizjes se Legalitetit çfare kemi kerkuar dhe pse kerkojme?*_

Pas perpjekjeve tona te parreshtura, Levizja e jone degjohej vetem per luftrat qe bente dhe bën kunder okupatorit, dhe per sukseset qe kishte nder keto luftra; kundershtaret e saj shfrytzonin qendrimin tone te pa bujshem dhe fshehurazi ushtronin nje propagande systematike ne disfavor te Levizjes sone.
Veprimtaria e jone me sukseset e veta qe ka patur ne sheshet e betejavet qe kane hy ne historine Kombtare te Legalitetit, u njejtesuan me Levizjen e Lirise se Shqiperise. Sa do qe filloi kundershtimi i rrymave te ndryshme politike, ne u perpoqem per bashkim te plote te te gjitha tendencave politike per luftimin e okupatorit, dhe me 10 Shtatuer 1942 u be Mbledhja e Pezes, ku u thirren gjith nacionalistet dhe komunistat shqiptare.
Ne kete Mbledhje eksponenti i Levizjes sone z. Abaz Kupi iu deklaroi haptazi delegateve te Mbledhjes se jam bashkuar me ju me punue per te miren e Shqiperise e me luftue çdo okupator, por ne rast se do te formohen Partira, une jam mprojtesi i Legalitetit qysh para 7 Prillit 39, jam me Mbretin Zog I.

Pas kesaj Mbledhjeje u shfaq Organizata e Ballit Kombtar. Me rastin e shfaqjes së kesaj Organizate z. Abaz Kupi kerkoi delegateve te mblidheshin e te studionin Organizaten e Re.
Me 25 Qershuer 1943 u be Mbledhja e Labinotit, ku z. Abaz Kupi propozoi bashkimin me Ballin Kombtar; propozimi i z. Kupi u pa i arsyeshem dhe u vendos nje delegacion per bisedime dhe marreveshtje me Organizaten e Re te Ballit Kombtar. Takimi u be ne Tapize, ne te cilen u vendos per nje Mbledhje te Pergjitheshme ne Mukaj, per nje Bashkim.

***

Me 2 Gusht 1943 ne Mbledhjen e Mukajt u vendos dhe u shpall Bashkimi per Shpetimin e Shqiperise.
Pak me von u kuptua prej te gjitheve se vendimet e marruna unanimisht ne Mukaj nuk u respektuan dhe kjo shkaktoi keqsimin e relatave midis dy partirave: Nacional Shlirimtares dhe Ballit Kombtar.
Levizja e jone nuk kishte dale ende sheshit zyrtarisht si Organizate politike me vehte. Ajo punonte pa buje dhe pa reklame. Shume here namin e veprimeve te saja e merrnin te tjere; por e pame se kjo gjendje nuk mund te vazhdonte.
Orizonti shqiptar kishte filluar me u erresue. Balli Kombtar dhe Nacional Shlirimtareja i kishin ashperue punet. Dukeshe sheshit se do te qelloheshin. Vellavrasja me gjith te keqijat e saj ishte e pa evitueshme.

Bashkimi i Mukajt nuk pati sukses. Pjestaret e Levizjes sone kerkonin me kembengulje marrjen e nje qendrimi te qarte e te caktuar. Kjo shkaktoi: 1) Leshimin e nje trakti te posaçem te z. Kupi, drejtuar me 19.XI.43 Keshillit Nacional Shlirimtar dhe; 2) Mbledhjen me 21.XI.43 ne Herraj te Kongresit Kombetar te Levizjes se Legalitetit.
Me qene se nuk ka patur mundesi, pas shume perpjekjeve per Bashkim Kombtar, ne mbeshtetje te kerkesave te delegatve te gjith krahinave te Atdheut tone u drejtua deshira e gjith klasave te popullit per te marre vendime me rendesi, te imponueme prej rastevet te momentit kritik qe ishte dyke kaluar vendi.
Keshtu dolli ne shesh Organizata e Levizjes Kombetare te Legalitetit, e cila filloi te kete nje jete krejt indipendente, me nje program te caktuar me vehte. U zgjodhen drejtuesit, u organizuan komitetet krahinore, iu dha nje hov propagandes. Dolli organi i Legalitetit, fletoreja Atdheu.

Dalja ne shesh e Levizjes sone me nje program te caktuar shkaktoi ne fillim, nga ana e drejtuesve te Organizatave te tjera, luften e shurdher, te nenedheshme. Me pas kjo lufte u shtua rreptesisht; por pse, sepse nuk jemi me ta, dhe sipas mendimit te tyre duheshe te shdukeshim.
Qendrimi i Levizjes sone ka qene dhe eshte konforme me interesat kombtare. Levizja e jone lindjen e vet e ka me 7 Prill 1939. Ne kete date u lind Qendresa Shqiptare.
Kritikat kunder regjimit legal justifikuan zaptimin italjan. Nderi Kombtar kerkonte kthimin e regjimit te Legalitetit.
Na te Levizjes se Legalitetit nuk jemi lodhur se predikuari Bashkimin e sinqerte. Programi i yne ka kenaqur aspiratat e nacionalistave me te flakte: indipendence e plote e Atdheut, kerkimi i te drejtave tona etnike, kthimi i rregjimit legal.

Denuam vellavrasjen dhe treguam demet e pa numurta te saj. Nuk kemi qene kurre kunder partirave, kemi brohoritur ekzistencen e tyre dhe kemi menduar vetem se regjimi legal i Shqiperise u largua prej te huajit bashke me indipendencen e saj.
Mussolini kur zaptoi Shqiperine me anen e Guzzon-it, deklaroi se e shpetoi popullin tone nga nje regjim i keq. Te thuash pra se regjimi i vendosur prej vete popullit shqiptar ka qene i keq, eshte baras si me justifikue vepren e fashisteve.

Jemi perpjekur per nderin kombtar, i cili kerkonte qe se bashku me lirine dhe indipendencen kombtare, te kethehet ne Shqiperi edhe regjimi i vendosur prej popullit shqiptar. Mandej mund te mendoheshe dhe te kerkoheshe ndryshimi i tij ne rast se keshtu do ta pelqente shumica e Kombit.
Shpirti i Levizjes sone lindi me 7 Prill 39. Se ate dite populli shqiptar tregoi se sa ish besnik i Atdheut dhe i Mbretit. Pjestaret e Levizjes sone kane rezistuar dhe luftuar vazhdimisht kunder okupatorit. Rendesia e veprimeve te tyre kaloi kufijte e Shqiperise dhe u çmua si duhet nga Aleatet e Medhenj. Levizja ka deshmoret e vet, herojt e vet, ka shumicen e popullit shqiptar.
Organizata Nacional Shlirimtare nuk e ka luftuar okupatorin kaqe si kane vepruar kundershtaret e saj, dhe kete e ka bere vetem e vetem per te marre fuqine.

Parashikimet dhe njoftimet tona, te bera nder misjonaret perkates te vendeve aleate, u konfirmuan ne menyren me te bujeshme prej shume politikaneve te kombeve te ndryshem.
Gjendja e mjerueme ne Shqiperi eshte shkaktuar prej Nacional Shlirimtares Shqiptare. Organizata Nac.Shl. eshte shkaktare e vellavrasjes. Vellavrasja qe vazhdon ne Shqiperi e qe ka bere deme ne njerez dhe ne materiale eshte shume me teper nga sa ka bere armiku gjate okupasionit. Ne krye (ne fillim), dyke figuruar edhe z. Abaz Kupi ne kete Organizate, populli shqiptar ish afruar teper ne radhet e kesaj, por tash ka mbetur nje pakice, sepse populli kuptoi qe ajo Organizate nuk perpiqet per Atdheun e vet.
Per te forcuar njoftimet tona prane misjoneve qe kishin qene te akredituar prane Levizjes sone dhe per te vene me mire ne dukje qellimet e komunisteve shqiptare qe fshihen ndene emrin Nacional Shlirimtar, kemi shkeputur disa pjese te nje qarkoreje sekrete te Qendres se Partise Komuniste Shqiptare, qe iu drejtonte organeve te saj neper qarqet. Instruksionet e saj zbulojne qellimet e luftes se Nacional Shlirimtares dhe e kemi botuar ne fletoren tone numur 15.
Ne mbeshtetje te fjalimeve te zz. Churchill dhe Attlee, iu treguam rrugen e drejte shqipetarevet. Drejtori i organit te Legalitetit, per artikullin qe shkrojti ne Atdheu, kerkohet me skuadra te posaçme gjermane qe te kapet.

Levizja e jone mbeshtetet ne parimet politike, juridike dhe shoqerore te Kartes se Atlantikut.
Nga fundi i muajit Maj 1944, ne mbeshtetje te deklaratave te bera ne Dhomen e Komuneve prej z.Attlee mbi Organizatat e rezistences ne Shqiperi dhe kur z. Churchill nga tribuna e asaj Dhome u dha nje shuplake levizjeve Nacional Shlirimtare te Balkanit, ky qendrim zyrtar i burrave qe drejtojne politiken e Ingliterres nuk na eshte dukur aspak i çuditshem, sa do qe vete inglizet kane ndihmuar me arme dhe pare keto Levizje.

Ata vete i kane inkurajue; stacionet e tyre te radios i kane ngritur deri ne qiell deklaratat e z. Churchill kunder EAM-it grek dhe ato te z. Attlee. Nga keto fjalime dolli ne shesh se Bretanja e Madhe dhe Amerika bashkepunojne me te gjitha Organizatat e rezistences pa marre parasysh ngjyren e tyre, por denojne me ashpersi Organizatat, te cilat ndene masken e luftes se lirise bejne luften per pregatitjen e ndryshimeve politike, shoqnore dhe ekonomike ne kundershtim me parimet e Kartes se Atlantikut.
Levizjet Nacional Shlirimtare ne Ballkan filluan veprimtarin e tyre me nje program nacionalist, ku kerkohej te lirohej vendi prej pushtuesit dhe pastaj popujt te zgjithnin regjimet e tyre demokratike, sipas parimeve te Kartes se Atlantikut.

U konstatua se levizjet Nacional Shlirimtare te Ballkanit drejtoheshin prej te huajsh (ne Shqiperi: prej Dushanit dhe Miladinit, dy agjente te Titos), te inspiruar prej politikes se Moskes dhe perpiqeshin me fort per te pregatitur hedhjen ne dore te fuqise se Shtetit per te stabilizuar qeverira sovjeto-diktatoriale.
Keto qellime duallne plotesisht ne drite nga fakti se Nac. Shl. lane luften kunder okupatorit dhe filluan luften kunder organizatave te tjera, pa marre parasysh se edhe ato luftonin okupatorin, edhe ndoshta me mire se komunistet dhe ishin ne krah te Aleatve anglo-amerikane.

Levizja e jone qe ne fillimt te okupasionit luften e ka bere vetem kunder okupatorit dhe ne kete fushe ka korrur suksese te admiruarshme. Levizja e jone ka qene larguar nga provokimet qe shpinin vendin ne vellavrasje.
Asnje rast nuk eshte shfaqur qe çetat tona te kene vepruar kunder shqipetarevet dhe pasurise se tyre. Nacionalizmi i Levizjes sone eshte i matur dhe larg dy ekstremeve. Çeshtjen e regjimit e ka lene ne radhe te dyte te programit te saj. Qellimi i yne kryesor ka qene shlirimi i Shqiperise. Realizimi i ketij qellimi do te sjelle kthimin e regjimit legal, i cili nuk ka qene rrezuar me ndonje akt kushtetues te dale nga populli shqiptar.

Ne kemi predikuar gjithnje se kur te vije koha e atmosferes se qete te lirise se fitueme dhe ne baze te ligjeve te Shtetit, populli mund te shprehet mbi regjimin qe deshiron, prandaj e deklarojme se programi dhe qendrimi efektiv i Levizjes Kombtare te Legalitetit kane nje mbeshtetje te forte ne parimet politike, juridike dhe shoqnore te Kartes se Atlantikut.
_

----------


## Maqellarjot

_Pse kemi predikuar Bashkimin Kombtar te gjithe shqiptarevet rreth Levizjes Kombtare te Legalitetit?

Si popull i vogel qe jemi, duhet te pregatiteshim me kohe qe tu benim balle rreziqevet qe mund te na vinin pas mbarimit te luftes dhe te bashkuar te siguronim mundesine me te forte per te mprojtur moralisht dhe materjalisht me mire te drejtat tona jetesore. Popullit shqiptar duheshe ti lejoheshe qe te mendoheshe per te arthmen e vet dhe te merrte masat e nevojshme qe kerkonte mprojtja e interesave kombtare.

Pse mendojme se Flamuri me i pershtatshem ishte ay i yni?

Flamuri me i pershtatshem ndene te cilin mund te realizohet me me lehtesi dhe ne interesin e Atdheut Bashkimi, mendojme se eshte ay i Levizjes Kombtare te Legalitetit, sepse Levizja e jone ka qendruar gjithmone larg luftes se brendeshme vellavrasese dhe eshte treguar shume here gati per te nderhyre per nje pajtim ndermjet partivet ne lufte midis tyre.
Pozita e saj politike i lejon qe te mproje me mire interesat vitale te Atdheut. Gjendja e saj juridike e paraqit perpara gjith Botes si Perfaqesonjesen Legale te Shtetit Shqiptar. Drejtonjesit e saj jane ne pozite te flasin, brenda dhe jashte Shtetit, me autoritetin qe ua jep cilesia e nalte zyrtare qe kane patur perpara okupasionit italjan.

Çkemi kerkuar?

Kemi kerkuar a priori rikthimin e Shqiperise ne gjendjen e para dates 7 Prill 39. Pse? Sepse para asaj date Shqiperia e jone, me tere aparatin e nje Shteti sovran, ishte njohur de jure dhe de facto prej gjithe Botes.
Agresioni brutal i 7 Prillit 39, jo vetem nuk e ndrron ate gjendje nga pikpamja e se Drejtes Nderkombetare, por bile e fuqizon, sepse baza juridike e nje problemi te tille eshte doktrina Statu quo ante.
Dyke kerkuar rikthimin e legjitimitetit dhe te formes monarkike te regjimit te para 7 Prillit 1939, ne te Legalitetit nuk bejme gje tjeter veçse kerkojme ate qe na e paten njohur te gjithe. Me kete menyre, ne gjirin e Konferences se Paqes qe do te mblidhet, kur te mbaroje lufta, pozita e jone do te jete kaqe e forte sa armiqte tane nuk do te gjenin argumentin per te na luftuar.

Te vime tek çeshtja e Personit te Madherise Suaj!

Vendimi i Mbledhjes se 12 Prillit 1939, siç nuk e ndrron formen e Shtetit te shpallur me vendimin e Kuvendit Kushtetues te muajit Shtatuer 1928, ashtu nuk e ndrron aspak te drejten e Mbretit mbi Fronin e Shqiperise.
Madherija e Juaj u largua nga Atdheu per shkak te rrjedhimevet qe nuk mvareshin nga vullneti i Juaj, ose nga ay i popullit. Madheria e Juaj nuk abdikoi dhe per sa nuk abdikuat, bile ne çastin e largimit urdheruat qendrimin ne shenje proteste, nuk mund tJu mohohet e drejta pa u shkelur nderi i gjithe Kombit.
Mungesa e Juaj Madheri eshte ndjere prej te gjitheve!
Keto jane arsyet kryesore qe Levizja e jone po perpiqeshe per kethimin e regjimit legal te meparshem, perveç arsyeve kombtare dhe nderkombtare qe duhen marre parasysh ne rast se duam te miren e vendit tone.

Provokimi Terrorist

Me daten 5 Korrik 1944 Organizata e jone u provokua me anen e zjarrmit me arme prej Organizates Nacional Shlirimtare. Ky provokim eshte nje nder krimet me te medhaja.
Prej dy javesh po shvillohet nje pregatitje nga ana e terroristvet me qellim per me sulmue krahinat e Shqiprise se Mesme e te Veriut.
Komandanti i Pergjithshem i Fuqive te Levizjes se Legalitetit, tue qene gati i sigurte se Nac. Shl. tue mendue perfundimet e keqija qe mund te kishte per fuqite e saj nje lufte e fillueme prej tyre pa shkak, per nevojat e Levizjes dhe sipas keshillave kishte qene largue.
Me 9 Korrik 1944 z.Kupi kethehet prej nje mbledhjeje qe kishte pas ne Lume dhe me 12 Korrik 44 filloi sulmimin per me mprojt zonat tona ne drejtimin Qafe e Shtame-Murrize. Fuqite kundershtare terhiqen. Me 26 Korrik 44 fuqite terroriste shpartallohen.
Bilanci i perleshjes eshte mbyllur me gjak, me te vrame e te plagosur, me rrenime; ketyre te keqijave iu duhet shtuar edhe forcimi i armiqsise.
Ne gjith vendet ku u shfaq gjurma e terroristavet, Nac. Shl. eshte perpjekur te hedhe faren e perçarjes ne radhet e forcavet kombtare dyke perdorur si arme terrorin, shpifjen dhe diskreditimin.


THIRRJE POPULLIT dhe gjith PARTIVE POLITIKE SHQIPTARE

Me 26.VIII.44 z.Abaz Kupi leshon nje thirrje popullit dhe gjith partive Politike Shqiptare:
Vllezer shqiptare! Shqiperia e jone e shtrenjte eshte e mbytur ne gjak e ne tmerr; e zhytur ne anarki, ne nje vellavrasje, ne nje katastrofe: Atdheu eshte ne rrezik. Ekzistenca e jone po peson tronditjen me te madhe te historise.
Ky rrezik nuk mund te largohet deri sa shqipetaret te perçare e te perndare nuk do te bashkohen te gjithe rreth nje qellimi te vetem: Shpetimin e Shqiperise.
Dramasiteti i gjendjes se sotme eshte i pa krahasuarshem me çdo tragjedi qe ka kaperxyer vendi i yne, dhe ky dramasitet po na trondit e eshte gati te permbyse e te shkretoje gjithe themelet e mbetur te germadhavet shqiptare.

Kesaj gjendje duhet ti japim fund. Duhet te bashkohemi dhe zise e rrebeshit qe po peson vendi i yne ti themi ndal dhe mjaft me. Le te lihen me nje ane pasioni, frika, simpathite e antipathite. Le te harrohen keto dhe ti zgjatim doren njeri-tjetrit, sepse nje trupezim forcash te ketilla mund te siguroje shpetimin e Shqiperise dhe shpetimin nga shdukja e perjeteshme e popullit shqiptar.
Ideologjite, rrymat politike, antagonismat lokale, merite personale e pasionet politike duhet te menjanohen deri sa te kaperxejme greminen e rrezikut dhe deri sa te sigurohet shpetimi i Shqiperise.
Katundet qe digjen, shtepite qe shkatrrohen, rrugat e urat qe prishen nuk mund te ndreqen me te hollat e popujve te huaj, por me mundimet dhe djersen tone.

Mesatarja e perditeshme midis te vrareve e te plagosurve ndermjet bijve te vendit tone eshte e tmerrshme dhe kjo vellavrasje nuk ka kuptim. Perse derdhet ky gjak? Vetem per tu shkatrruar. Bashkimin na e imponon interesi i Atdheut, sepse po te veprojme keshtu, jo vetem miqte tane, po edhe armiqte do ti detyrojme qe te na nderojne me teper. Kjo eshte rruga e shpetimit dhe e lumterise, prandaj Zoti na ndihmofte dhe le te bashkohemi sa me pare qe te jete mundur, per me i pre hovin çdo rreziku qe mund te na vije.
Jemi ne vellavrasje. Po lufton shqiptari kunder shqiptarit. Çfatkeqesi. Plaget qe na i çelin armiqte, nuk na mjaftuan, por çelem dhe po çelim plage te reja.

Vrasjeve te kryeme prej armiqvet po iu shtojme vrasje qe po i bejme me doren tone. Po rrenojme shtepira, po prishim katunde. Po smadhojme mjerimet e popullit tone. Do te qajme te gjithe se bashku kur do te kuptojme se kjo grindje dhe vellavrasje nuk ka per ti sjelle fitim as njeres ane, por vetem shkatrrimin e Atdheut. Mjerisht athere do te jete vone.
Historia na tregon se çdo brezi te nje populli i takon te plotesoje ndonje detyre te rende kur i shfaqet rasti. Kete here kjo detyre na perket neve qe ta plotesojme. Çdo moskuptim ose çdo mos marreveshtje e kundershtim ndermjet nesh mund ta zgjidhim me urtesi, ne kohen e duhur, por ne kryemjen e kesaj barre duhet te jemi se bashku e ti japim doren njeri-tjetrit me dashuri e me zemer te pastert.

Kam qene gjithmone i mendimit per nje bashkim te pergjithshem dhe per here kete mendim e kete perpjekje jam munduar ta zbatoj dyke evituar brenda mundesive vellavrasjen e pa deshiruar dhe te denuar prej popullit shqiptar.
Jam me se i sigurte se te gjith shqiptaret me lot nder sy kerkojne kete bashkim te sinqerte te te gjitha Organizatavet politike te Shqiperise, per pajtimin e zemravet, per ndalimin e vellavrasjes sa te pergjakshme kaq dhe te demshme. Prandaj per hir te Atdheut i bej thirrje popullit shqiptar dhe gjith partive politike te Shqiperise qe te perpiqen qe te gjithe per ti mrrijt nje bashkimi te pergjitheshem, sepse nevoja e momenteve teper kritike kete e urdheron dhe interesi i Atdheut kete imponon!.

Me misjonin ingliz!

Me 8 Tetuer 44 takohemi me inglizet ne Velte dhe studiojme gjendjen e pergjitheshme.
Inglizet na njoftojne se gjendja siç paraqitet, he per he nuk ka per te ndryshuar. Sbarkimet qe pandeheshe te beheshin nuk do te behen. Kerkesave qe u kemi bere me anen e telegrameve te pa numurta nuk na i jane pergjegjur deri tani, veç se ka ardhur nje urdher per Kolonelin MacLean qe te largohet.
Sikur edhe sbarkimi te behet, na thone inglizet, prape menyra politike inglize qe shvillohet ne Shqiperi nuk mund te ndryshohet.
Ndoshta per gjendjen momentale te nacionalizmit shqiptar jemi ne fajtore, por le tia leme kete pergjegjesi Ingilteres per kohen e arthme.

Sbarkim ne Shqiperi ne stil me rendesi ne nuk parashikojme dhe shenja te ketilla nuk kemi. Te gjitha keto, na thone inglizet, ju njoftohen per arsye se ju kini grumbulluar nje fuqi te konsideruarshme ne Preze dhe me fuqit e tjera qe dispononi ne rrethet e aferta, dyke u mbeshtetur edhe ne lajmet e zbarkimit, nuk duhet te merrni persiper nje veprimtari e cila ka per tiu kushtuar shume.
Kam kerkuar edhe nje here ndihmen e inglizeve, por prape ka qene kot. Athere ne gjendjen e keqe qe ndodheshe nacionalizmi i yne, si i politikes inglize qe ka qene z.Kupi se bashku me gjith Levizjen deklaron se çdo ndermarrje qe ka bere Levizja dhe ay kane qene te mbeshtetura ne baze te keshillave dhe drejtimeve te misjonit ingliz, te cilat misjonaret e vertetojne dhe i thone z.Kupi qe te shpresoje gjithnje te miqesija e Bretanjes se Madhe.

Z.Kupi iu pergjegjet se edhe ay i konsideron miq dhe i thote kolonelit MacLean se se bashku me shoket e tij duhet te veperojne ne baze te urdherit qe kane marre e te kaloje neper rruget tona dhe per çdo nevoje qe do ti paraqitet jam ne gjendje qe ti prokuroj çdo gje qe i lypset, bile edhe fushe aeroplani mund ti siguroj.
Kundrejt provokimeve te vazhduarshme nga ana e komunistave, misjoni ingliz na kishte porositur qe te benim zbrapsje mprojtese, sepse nga ana tjeter kishim zjarrmin e gjermaneve, te cilet i kundersulmonim.

Kerkojme te takohemi edhe nje here me z.MacLean sepse na u njoftuan sbarkimet aleate. Por vendet e sbarkimit ishin te panjohura.
Takimi duheshe te ishte i shpejte per te caktue veprimet sa me pare. Ne po mblidhnim fisheke dhe armatim dhe i shkruajtem Kolonelit qe te njoftonte Kuartjerin e tij te Pergjitheshem mbi veprimtarine qe ne kishim nder mend te kryenim per lehtesimin e sbarkimit.
U takuam me Kolonelin, biseduam dyke i treguar deshiren tone per te ndihmuar zbarkimin e Aleateve dhe i thame se eshte ne interesin e te dy paleve qe Personi i Abaz Kupit se bashku me sa me pak njerez qe te jete mundur, te largohen prej Shqiperije.

Ata na thane se pasi te arrini ne Itali do te kujdesohemi per ju dhe do tju sigurojme qe te gjitha lehtesirat e duhura dhe llogaritni mbi ne ashtu siç kemi qene ne te mbeshtetur tek ju. Ne ju thame se deshira e jone eshte te takohemi me Mbretin tone, dhe ata na thane se kane per te bere çmos qe te na plotesohet kjo deshire.
Me 31 Tetuer 44, naten ne oren 10 nisemi prej Bregut te Mates me nje barke fare te vogel per ne Itali.
Ishim gjashte veta: Abaz Kupi, Gaqo Gogo (Sekretar i Pergjithshem i Levizjes), dy djemte e z.Kupi dhe dy oficera kruetane, si roje trupi per z.Kupi.
Pas 18 ore udhetimi ne Adriatik, motori i barkes prishet dhe detyrohemi qe te qendrojme ne meshiren e ajrit per 7 dit dhe 7 net, pa ngrene e pa pire, deri sa na shpetoi rastesisht nje destroyer ingliz dhe na nxori ne Brindisi.

Se ketejmi lajmeruam Kuartjerin e Pergjitheshem te Barit, te cilet me nje here na terhoqen dhe na perqendruan ne nje vile afer katundit Rutigliano. Ketu ndenjem nje kohe te gjate ne pritje dita dites qe te niseshim per Londer, por me kot. Sipas deshires se shfaqun nga ana e jone preferuam qendrimin tone ne Egjypt dhe kesaj deshire ia mrritem me dt. l Prill 45.
Pergjat qendrimit tone ne Rutiglianon e Barit kemi shvilluar vetem veprimtarin e promemorjeve drejtuar z.z. Eden dhe Alexander. Nje leter se bashku me nje promemorje-kopje i drejtuam edhe Madherise Suaj.
(Reference: Kopje-Promemorje drejtuar Madherise Suaj.).
_

----------


## Maqellarjot

_Financimi i Levizjes

Ky financim u ba me ndihma te vogla te tregetareve e te popullit dhe me mundesite materiale personale te z.Kupi.

Luftrat e Levizjes
 
Lufta midis z.Kupi me shoke dhe 2000 miliceve fashista.

Lufta e Matit.

Lufta e Liqenit te Germanit: shume te vrare.

Lufta e Zallit te Germanit: shume te vrare.

Rrethimi i Burrelit: 2000 shtepi te djegura.

Lufta e Shtames: 300 te vdekur, rober lufte, material lufte, etj..

Lufta e Gurres: humbje nga ana e armikut.

Lufta e Damit: humbje nga ana e armikut.

Lufta e Suçit: 200 te vrare e te plagosur.

Lufta e Krujes: 500 gjermane te vrare, shume rober dhe material te ndryshem, vazhduem tri dit e tri net.

Me disponimin edhe te nje fuqije te Levizjes sone, z.Kol. MacLean me shoke ka kryer sabotime te ndryshme: Ura, (Ure Gjoles), dhe luftime ne breg te detit.

Z.Kupi personalisht, se bashku me Kol. MacLean kane shkatrruar vazhdimisht kolona ushtarake gjermane, te cilat i kane djeg, shkatrrue dhe vra.
_

----------


## Maqellarjot

_Fuqia e Levizjes

Per hera eshte mbajt ne kambe nji force ushtarake deri ne 5.000 burra dhe ne disa raste kemi pas deri 10.000 burra. Ne disponim (dispozicion); kane qene 25.000 burra.

Sherbimi propagandistik

Nji vjet zgjati vazhdimisht dalja e e gazetes Atdheu, gjithsej 21 numura, cope 210.000; Trakte 250.000 cope. Ne 6 muaj 24 fjalime.
Dy letra personale drejtuar Madheris Suaj; 1 leter drejtue z.Fan Noli; 1 leter drejtue z.Roosevelt; 1 leter drejtue z.Churchill.

Organizimi i Levizjes

Komiteti Oendruer  Sekretariati i Pergjitheshem  Shtabi i Pergjitheshem  Sherbimi Propagandistik dhe Shtypi  Rinia e Legalitetit  Seksioni i Ekonomatit dhe i Finances  Seksioni i Sanitetit.

Luftrat e Rinise se Legalitetit

Vorze  Shkall e Tujanit  Preze  Kruje.

Organizimi krahinuer i Levizjes.

Tirane  Shkoder  Diber  Peshkopi  Mat  Durres  Kavaje  Shijak  Kosove  Vlore  Berat  Sarande  Korçe.

Madheri,

po mbushen dhjete muaj qe ndodhemi jashte. Kemi dashur qe te takohemi me Madherine Tuaj.

Largimi i yne nga Shqiperia nuk eshte shkaktuar nga dobesia por vetem nga gjendja nderkombtare, e cila nuk lejonte me ndonje menyre qe konflikti i yne te zgjidhet me anen e forces dhe per kete kemi qene te keshilluar nga Misjoni ushtarak Ingliz.
Levizja e jone e perseris, ka shvilluar gjithnje e vazhdimisht veprime luftarake dyke u mbeshtetur ne sbarkimin aleat. Pasi ky nuk u be, athere ne marreveshtje me oficerat ingliz si kol. MacLean, Amery e Smiley, vendosem me u largue per tiu shmang vellavrasjes, e cila do te ishte e demshme ne ate kohe dhe njikohesisht mund te shkaktonte interpretime te ndryshme nga ana kundershtare.
Me ne fund, Madheri, pasi do te largoheshim prej shokeve, Komiteti i Pergjitheshem i Forcave te Armatosura te Levizjes se Legalitetit u drejtoi 100 e ca krereve te çetave tona letren qe vijon:

Shoke te dashur! Me ju qe kam luftuar qe prej momentit te pare qe kurse u sulmua Toka e Jone e Shenjte prej armiqve fashiste, ne kemi qene ata qe kemi bere çmos per te shpetuar Nderin Kombtar dhe jemi perpjekur ne gjendjen tone me kritike, me gjith veshtiresit e medha qe jane paraqitur, per bashkim te pergjitheshem dhe bashkeveprim te te gjith shqipetarevet, pa dallim rryme dhe ideollogjije; jemi perpjekur per paqsimin dhe vllaznimin e shpirtrave, per te larguar luften civile dhe per te siguruar luften e perbashket per shporrjen e okupatorit prej tokes sone te shenjte.

Sot, nder rrethanat qe ndodhemi, detyrohem te largohem, per te mos prekur politiken aleate dhe per tiu shmangur gjakderdhjes vllazerore. Kete largim detyrohem ta bej dyke iu lene per nje kohe te shkurter, shoke te mij te dashur dhe dyke ju porositur qe te qendroni besnike kundrejt gjith udhezimeve qe ju kam dhene kohe pas kohe, e gjat mungeses sime te rregullohi ne nje menyre jo ekspozuese dhe te prisni me durim urdherin e dyte.
Ne jemi ata qe kemi luftue dhe kemi bere betejat e Durresit, te Shtames, te Krujes, etj., dhe jam i sigurte se kemi per te fituar dhe Betejen e Fundit.
Zoti na ndihmofte! Rrofte Shqiperia; Rrofte Mbreti Zog I; Rrofshin Miqt e Shqiperise..

Abaz Kupi, 28 Tetuer 44. Bregu i Mates.

Madheri, edhe me largimin tone Flamuri i Levizjes sone vazhdon se valvituri neper malet dhe fushat e Shqiperise dhe eshte ne pritjen e Flamurtarit te vet!

Sekr. Pergj. Lev. Legalitetit                                                                                              Kryetari
Prof. Gaqo GOGO                                                                                                 Major Abaz KUPI


Kajro, me 2 gusht 1945

_

FUND

----------

SERAFIM DILO (01-03-2017)

----------

